# АНГБК ТБС.  Прошу совета врача



## Анастасия19922 (3 Фев 2016)

Добрый день врачи! Ситуация непростая и спорная поэтому прошу помочь мне разобраться как дальше действовать .  постараюсь лаконично и кратко по делу. 
20 ноября  -  острая боль в левом голеностопе. мрт- артроз 1 ст.
10 декабря- нарастающая боль во время тренировок и приседов с шир.постановкой ног. за три дня боль усилилась и невозможно было отводить и приводить ногу, ротировать ее. боль в приводящей мышце левой ноги. 
мрт - нач.стадия асептического некроза левого тбс + артроз левого тбс + грыжа l5 s1 и протрузия l4 l5 . ( грыжа наверно давно была. и она меня никогда не беспокоила. хотя по всей видимости верт. нагрузки мне было нельзя делать. но я этого не знала и тренер заставлял с весами приседать ). 

Лечение в стационаре : барокамера+ гравитац.установка+мильгамма никотинка+ смт и алмаг+костыли 2 месяца уже. 

Сопутствующие заболевания: с детства перекос таза+ немного выше одно плечо+ лечение гармонами не глюкортик. Джес от поликистоза яичников + вывих височно-чел.суставов и лечение год на капах и  на брекетах месяц+ протрузии шейного отдела. 

артроз голеностопа до всех проблем мне лечили 2 уколами дипроспана.

Что могло повлиять на проблемы с тбс ? хочу понять что первично : перекос таза и неправильная работа мышц то есть дезадаптация ( мануальный терапевт говорит что все из за брекетов и мышцы не успели перестроится и все полетело на левой стороне) , и вообще как это исправлять ? потому что сейчас меня беспокоят тянущие режущие боли по всем мышцам левой ноге- то от паха к коленке , то грушевидная вся в спазме. 

Я не понимаю где у меня поломка и чувствую что лечу следствие а не причину. При какой ситуации организм перестроится на нужный лад и как мышцы правильно заработают? 

ссылка на мрт суставов:   *https://cloud.mail.ru/public/GRP7/ZU9oGmKp2*


----------



## AIR (3 Фев 2016)

Анастасия19922 написал(а):


> ( мануальный терапевт говорит что все из за брекетов и мышцы не успели перестроится и все полетело на левой стороне) , и вообще как это исправлять ?


Если мануальный терапевт хорошо разобрался в причинах и следствиях,  то пусть и лечит... Если нет, то к тому мануальному терапевту, который это сможет..


----------



## Анастасия19922 (3 Фев 2016)

дело в том что 3 разных врача и три разных мнения... а мне не хочется навредить... вот и хочу сама разобраться все таки.. что первичнее сустав или поясница.


AIR написал(а):


> Если мануальный терапевт хорошо разобрался в причинах и следствиях,  то пусть и лечит... Если нет, то к тому мануальному терапевту, который это сможет..



а то что год я носила пластинки которые полностью переместили верхнюю челюсть и при этом проблем с ОДА не было  - его не волнует.. хотя там гораздо больше было мышечных изменений...


----------



## AIR (3 Фев 2016)

Анастасия19922 написал(а):


> Сопутствующие заболевания: с детства перекос таза+ немного выше одно плечо+ лечение гармонами не глюкортик. Джес от поликистоза яичников + вывих височно-чел.суставов и лечение год на капах и на брекетах месяц+ протрузии шейного отдела.





Анастасия19922 написал(а):


> Что могло повлиять на проблемы с тбс ? хочу понять что первично : перекос таза и неправильная работа мышц то есть дезадаптация ( мануальный терапевт говорит что все из за брекетов и мышцы не успели перестроится и все полетело на левой стороне)


Дело в том, что подобные нарушения статики весьма типичны и очень часто имеются без каких либо изменений в в височной челюстных суставах.... Еще из-за посадки за партой с первого класса появляются типичные напряжения - в области поясницы справа, плечевого пояса слева, кранио-вертебального перехода С0-С1 справа..
В Вашем случае не фиг разбираться,  что первичнее - это уже взаимосвязалось и заниматься необходимо и там и сям.. С челюстью, шеей,поясницей, тазом, ногой..


----------



## Анастасия19922 (3 Фев 2016)

мануальный терапевт вообще сможет как-то диагностировать есть ли динамика в его работе ? мышцы будут по другому реагировать или что? итог я так понимаю- снятие болей. потому что я не говорю о выздоровлении от грыж и прочего.
почему мануальные терапевты одним помогают а другим не могут


AIR написал(а):


> Дело в том, что подобные нарушения статики весьма типичны и очень часто имеются без каких либо изменений в в височной челюстных суставах.... Еще из-за посадки за партой с первого класса появляются типичные напряжения - в области поясницы справа, плечевого пояса слева, кранио-вертебального перехода С0-С1 справа..
> В Вашем случае не фиг разбираться,  что первичнее - это уже взаимосвязалось и заниматься необходимо и там и сям.. С челюстью, шеей,поясницей, тазом, ногой..


----------



## AIR (3 Фев 2016)

Анастасия19922 написал(а):


> мануальный терапевт вообще сможет как-то диагностировать есть ли динамика в его работе ?


Квалификация мануальных терапевтов разная бывает...  Один сможет,  а другой не очень. ..


Анастасия19922 написал(а):


> почему мануальные терапевты одним помогают а другим не могут


Зависит от того, есть ли у данного мануального терапевта опыт и знания по работе именно с данной патологией  у пациентов с такой конституцией и таким типом нервной системы. ..


----------



## Анастасия19922 (3 Фев 2016)

AIR написал(а):


> Квалификация мануальных терапевтов разная бывает...  Один сможет,  а другой не очень. ..
> 
> Зависит от того, есть ли у данного мануального терапевта опыт и знания по работе именно с данной патологией  у пациентов с такой конституцией и таким типом нервной системы. ..


Понятно. А методиками пнф пир и работы с соед тканью - все должны владеть или есть основная методика ? А это дополнительно


----------



## Никита Заборовский (3 Фев 2016)

Анастасия19922 написал(а):


> Добрый день врачи! Ситуация непростая и спорная поэтому прошу помочь мне разобраться как дальше действовать .  постараюсь лаконично и кратко по делу.
> 20 ноября  -  острая боль в левом голеностопе. мрт- артроз 1 ст.
> 10 декабря- нарастающая боль во время тренировок и приседов с шир.постановкой ног. за три дня боль усилилась и невозможно было отводить и приводить ногу, ротировать ее. боль в приводящей мышце левой ноги.
> мрт - нач.стадия асептического некроза левого тбс + артроз левого тбс + грыжа l5 s1 и протрузия l4 l5 . ( грыжа наверно давно была. и она меня никогда не беспокоила. хотя по всей видимости верт. нагрузки мне было нельзя делать. но я этого не знала и тренер заставлял с весами приседать ).
> ...



Довольно интересный случай.
Асептический некроз головки бедренной кости не имеет четкой причины возникновения (дисплазия, травматизация, вредные привычки и т.д.). Если АНГБК будет прогрессировать, то, возможно, понадобится заменить сустав на искусственный (это будет зависеть от болевого синдрома).
Существующие техники лечения в основном относятся к разгрузке пораженного сустава, щадящему режиму, ЛФК и массажам. Не уверен, что есть доказанные методы лечения.
Было бы интересно взглянуть на обзорный рентген таза, что за перекос таза такой.
Лечение голеностопа Вам помогло дипроспаном?


----------



## Анастасия19922 (3 Фев 2016)

Никита Заборовский написал(а):


> Довольно интересный случай.
> Асептический некроз головки бедренной кости не имеет четкой причины возникновения (дисплазия, травматизация, вредные привычки и т.д.). Если АНГБК будет прогрессировать, то, возможно, понадобится заменить сустав на искусственный (это будет зависеть от болевого синдрома).
> Существующие техники лечения в основном относятся к разгрузке пораженного сустава, щадящему режиму, ЛФК и массажам. Не уверен, что есть доказанные методы лечения.
> Было бы интересно взглянуть на обзорный рентген таза, что за перекос таза такой.
> Лечение голеностопа Вам помогло дипроспаном?


Да , помогло . Но возможно дипроспан и явился причиной ангбк. 
А может и адаптация организма и мышцы добили этот сустав до некроза . 

Мрт ссылку я прислала в посте

Короче я очень хочу чтоб хоть кто нибудь мне помог потому что уже у всех светил города была и в Москве . Но разные мнения и разные рекомендации


----------



## Анастасия19922 (3 Фев 2016)




----------



## Анастасия19922 (3 Фев 2016)

Это один из срезов . Там их много. Просто с неким перекосом я живу 23 года и наверно если бы не спорт , никогда бы проблема эта не вылезла . А тут вся левая сторона поломана суставы щелкают... Я немного в шоке


----------



## Никита Заборовский (3 Фев 2016)

Анастасия19922 написал(а):


> Короче я очень хочу чтоб хоть кто нибудь мне помог потому что уже у всех светил города была и в Москве . Но разные мнения и разные рекомендации



МРТ я видел, спрашивал о рентгене. На рентгенограмме можно увидеть позицию таза.
А Вы пробовали прислушаться к рекомендациям "светил"? Все же в Москве много уважаемых специалистов, а если очные консультации не дали результата, то в интернетах Вам навряд ли решат проблему.
С суставами к ортопедам надо, обратитесь в ЦИТО.


----------



## Анастасия19922 (3 Фев 2016)

Никита Заборовский написал(а):


> МРТ я видел, спрашивал о рентгене. На рентгенограмме можно увидеть позицию таза.
> А Вы пробовали прислушаться к рекомендациям "светил"? Все же в Москве много уважаемых специалистов, а если очные консультации не дали результата, то в интернетах Вам навряд ли решат проблему.
> С суставами к ортопедам надо, обратитесь в ЦИТО.


Обратилась уже к ним . Там одно мнение - остеогенон и костыли . В самаре другие мнения что не надо много ходить на костылях . А в итоге у меня спазмы в левой ноге. И мне нужна помощь. 
Рентгена нет , только такие снимки и кт поясницы



Анастасия19922 написал(а):


> Обратилась уже к ним . Там одно мнение - остеогенон и костыли . В самаре другие мнения что не надо много ходить на костылях . А в итоге у меня спазмы в левой ноге. И мне нужна помощь.
> Рентгена нет , только такие снимки и кт поясницы


Знаете , когда один из таких светил мне сделал при некрозе ДИПРОСПАН уже в тбс что вообще опасно и написано в описании препарата - причем он не спросил меня ... Я начала понимать что не каждый врач - врач . Некоторые наобум лечат и берут бабло еще не за что . Поэтому я и пытаюсь сама изучать эту проблему


----------



## Никита Заборовский (3 Фев 2016)

Анастасия19922 написал(а):


> Обратилась уже к ним . Там одно мнение - остеогенон и костыли . В самаре другие мнения что не надо много ходить на костылях . А в итоге у меня спазмы в левой ноге. И мне нужна помощь.
> Рентгена нет , только такие снимки и кт поясницы



Так спазмы у Вас в голени или в области тазобедренного сустава?


----------



## Анастасия19922 (3 Фев 2016)

Никита Заборовский написал(а):


> Так спазмы у Вас в голени или в области тазобедренного сустава?


Везде. В грушевидной , повздошно-поясничная . От колена до паха могут быть   . Каждый день по разному . Ощущение как зубная боль


----------



## Анастасия19922 (3 Фев 2016)

Анастасия19922 написал(а):


> Везде. В грушевидной , повздошно-поясничная . От колена до паха могут быть   . Каждый день по разному . Ощущение как зубная боль


А тбс как вертелся нормально и движения все сохранены без боли без скованности . Очаг некроза был всего 9 мм на 2 мм.на такой стадии болей не может быть мне все врачи говорят . И плюс месяц только прошел . Возможно костыли ослабили ногу или это грыжа дает . Плюс тбс

Мануальный естественно говорит что везде мышечные блоки . Но пока некроз будет , извините , мышцы будут по любому беречь сустав и спазмы давать. Замкнутый круг


----------



## Никита Заборовский (3 Фев 2016)

Анастасия19922 написал(а):


> А тбс как вертелся нормально и движения все сохранены без боли без скованности . Очаг некроза был всего 9 мм на 2 мм.на такой стадии болей не может быть мне все врачи говорят . И плюс месяц только прошел . Возможно костыли ослабили ногу или это грыжа дает . Плюс тбс



Вынужден признать, что не знаю в чем проблема. 
Пожалуйста, напишите, если найдете ответ. Я думаю, что людей с комбинированной патологией не так много по сравнению со стандартными ситуациями. В таком случае тем более важна информация о принятых мерах, пройденном лечении и результатах.


----------



## Анастасия19922 (3 Фев 2016)

Никита Заборовский написал(а):


> Вынужден признать, что не знаю в чем проблема.
> Пожалуйста, напишите, если найдете ответ. Я думаю, что людей с комбинированной патологией не так много по сравнению со стандартными ситуациями. В таком случае тем более важна информация о принятых мерах, пройденном лечении и результатах.


Вот это и везде говорят )поэтому надеюсь на чудо .
А людей с некрозом полно . Вконтакте группа есть асептический некроз , ох как там много историй , методов есть человек : не врач , но он читая книги освоил : методы пнф, Ширина, экзарту и Маллигана и вытащил себя , что остеопаты  были в шоке.

Обидно еще то что приходишь с 1 стадией и говоришь : вот я ! Вы же просите приходить на ранних стадиях , вот пожалуйста только лечите ! А итог плачевен


----------



## Никита Заборовский (3 Фев 2016)

Анастасия19922 написал(а):


> Вот это и везде говорят )поэтому надеюсь на чудо .
> А людей с некрозом полно . Вконтакте группа есть асептический некроз , ох как там много историй , методов есть человек : не врач , но он читая книги освоил : методы пнф, Ширина, экзарту и Маллигана и вытащил себя , что остеопаты  были в шоке.


Я уже освежил знания в других источниках, спасибо
Имел ввиду, что если боль не от АНГБК. А если от него, то надо выполнить декомпрессию этого сустава и все.


----------



## Анастасия19922 (3 Фев 2016)

Никита Заборовский написал(а):


> Я уже освежил знания в других источниках, спасибо
> Имел ввиду, что если боль не от АНГБК. А если от него, то надо выполнить декомпрессию этого сустава и все.


Ну декомпрессия это костыли либо туннелизация. Костыли убираешь - начинаются боли . Значит мышцы дают спазм . 

Залезть в сустав всегда успеется. Просто если причина в неправильной работе мышц и таза, то после любой операции начнется все тоже самое


----------



## Никита Заборовский (3 Фев 2016)

Анастасия19922 написал(а):


> Ну декомпрессия это костыли либо туннелизация. Костыли убираешь - начинаются боли . Значит мышцы дают спазм .
> 
> Залезть в сустав всегда успеется. Просто если причина в неправильной работе мышц и таза, то после любой операции начнется все тоже самое



Почему Вы решили, что проблема в неправильной работе мышц таза?
При декомпрессии (тунелизации, core decompression) в сустав не залезают, проходят через вертел бедренной кости в головку. Результаты у таких больных достоверно лучше по исследованиям, чем у тех, кто консервативно лечился (Zalavras C. G., Lieberman J. R. Osteonecrosis of the femoral head: evaluation and treatment //Journal of the American Academy of Orthopaedic Surgeons. 2014).
Я ни в коем случае не настаиваю на оперативном лечении, т.к. не известно чем вызваны боли. Просто мне приходилось наблюдать пациентов на поздних стадиях АНГБК. И знаю к чему это приводит.


----------



## alt-sp (3 Фев 2016)

Анастасия19922 написал(а):


> Везде. В грушевидной , повздошно-поясничная . От колена до паха могут быть . Каждый день по разному . Ощущение как зубная боль


А ногу мануальный терапевт смотрел от колена до паха, мышцы бедра, приводящие мышцы, грушевидку, запирательные. Только это мышцы "глубокого залегания" тут не гладить (массаж), а именно пальпировать нужно, чтобы проблему найти (если она там есть), а ппм такая "гадкая" ее-то вообще редко кто может нормально посмотреть (да и приятного для самого пациента мало)...


----------



## Анастасия19922 (4 Фев 2016)

Никита Заборовский написал(а):


> Почему Вы решили, что проблема в неправильной работе мышц таза?
> При декомпрессии (тунелизации, core decompression) в сустав не залезают, проходят через вертел бедренной кости в головку. Результаты у таких больных достоверно лучше по исследованиям, чем у тех, кто консервативно лечился (Zalavras C. G., Lieberman J. R. Osteonecrosis of the femoral head: evaluation and treatment //Journal of the American Academy of Orthopaedic Surgeons. 2014).
> Я ни в коем случае не настаиваю на оперативном лечении, т.к. не известно чем вызваны боли. Просто мне приходилось наблюдать пациентов на поздних стадиях АНГБК. И знаю к чему это приводит.


Об операции и речи пока нет ! И надеюсь не понадобится


----------



## Анастасия19922 (4 Фев 2016)

Он просто нажимал то на голову то на челюсть то таз тянул к под бородку то руку клал на крестец и сидел минут 5.


alt-sp написал(а):


> А ногу мануальный терапевт смотрел от колена до паха, мышцы бедра, приводящие мышцы, грушевидку, запирательные. Только это мышцы "глубокого залегания" тут не гладить (массаж), а именно пальпировать нужно, чтобы проблему найти (если она там есть), а ппм такая "гадкая" ее-то вообще редко кто может нормально посмотреть (да и приятного для самого пациента мало)...



И вообще цель мануальны правок какая ? Что должно по идее быть после сеанса ? И каким образом мышца останется в правильном положении


----------



## alt-sp (4 Фев 2016)

Анастасия19922 написал(а):


> н просто нажимал то на голову то на челюсть то таз тянул к под бородку


бесполезное занятие, у человека спазм от паха до колена, а ему на голову нажимают и на челюсть, а потом тянут таз к подбородку, зачеееем???


Анастасия19922 написал(а):


> то руку клал на крестец и сидел минут 5.


)))) а это больше на фетишь похоже, а не на лечение.

я бы на вашем месте начал с врача, который разбирается в мышцах и работает с мышцами, раз ортопеды исключили взаимосвязь начального некроза и болей что у вас.



Анастасия19922 написал(а):


> И вообще цель мануальны правок какая ? Что должно по идее быть после сеанса ? И каким образом мышца останется в правильном положении


Вам нужен мт который работает с мышцами и который научит, покажет, с какими мышцами нужно и как правельно в дальнейшем заниматься самостоятельно (растяжки, а потом и укрепление мышц). Ничего "править" (если я правильно понимаю вы говорите о манипуляциях, на костях, связках, хрящах) не нужно.


----------



## Анастасия19922 (4 Фев 2016)

alt-sp написал(а):


> бесполезное занятие, у человека спазм от паха до колена, а ему на голову нажимают и на челюсть, а потом тянут таз к подбородку, зачеееем???
> 
> )))) а это больше на фетишь похоже, а не на лечение.
> 
> я бы на вашем месте начал с врача, который разбирается в мышцах и работает с мышцами, раз ортопеды исключили взаимосвязь начального некроза и болей что у вас.


Вот не поверите но маме он помог да и всем моим друзьям тоже, папе с 4 грыжами ) он и мышцы все знает . 
По его теории брекеты споовоцировали краниальные блоки и все спустилось до тазобедренного
По техникам он 40 минут и ногу гнул под кушетку, и методом ПИР работал. 
Просто видимо может надо было ходить раз 10. Но сеанс стоит 3300 и я вот думаю , идти к другому пробовать или что .


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (4 Фев 2016)

Имеются две независимых друг от друга патологии - ортопедическая и вертеброневрологическая.
Асептическим некрозом головки левой бедренной кости должны заниматься ортопеды. Миофасциальным синдром левого бедра - врачи мануальной терапии, умеющие работать с мышцами, а не вводящими пациентов в заблуждение сказками о связи патологии челюстей и "краниальных блоков" с мышцами нижних конечностей.


----------



## alt-sp (4 Фев 2016)

Анастасия19922 написал(а):


> Вот не поверите но маме он помог да и всем моим друзьям тоже, папе с 4 грыжами


Судя по всему папе время помогло, а у друзей и мамы проблемы были не столь сложные.


Анастасия19922 написал(а):


> По его теории брекеты споовоцировали краниальные блоки и все спустилось до тазобедренного


Это вы еще у кенизиологов не были)))


Анастасия19922 написал(а):


> По техникам он 40 минут и ногу гнул под кушетку, и методом ПИР работал


Гнул 40 минут, но не пальпировал?? Все же желательно смотреть все мышцы региона ппм, поясницы, ротаторы бедра, приводящие и мышцы бедра - тогда уже можно сделать опр. выводы.


----------



## Анастасия19922 (4 Фев 2016)

Значит на сеансе врач должен вслух говорить где какая мышца и что он сейчас делает .". Только так возможно понять смыслит врач или просто жмет подрят все точки .


alt-sp написал(а):


> Судя по всему папе время помогло, а у друзей и мамы проблемы были не столь сложные.
> 
> Это вы еще у кенизиологов не были)))
> 
> Гнул 40 минут, но не пальпировал?? Все же желательно смотреть все мышцы региона ппм, поясницы, ротаторы бедра, приводящие и мышцы бедра - тогда уже можно сделать опр. выводы.


----------



## alt-sp (4 Фев 2016)

Анастасия19922 написал(а):


> Значит на сеансе врач должен вслух говорить где какая мышца и что он сейчас делает .". Только так возможно понять смыслит врач или просто жмет подрят все точки .


Если вам не все равно за что вы отдаете свои деньги, и если вы хотите понять в мышцах-ли дело (миофасциальный синдром) - врач соответствующей специализации обязан вам дать логичное объяснение того что, зачем, как он делает и какой результат ожидается.  В этом случае и обратная связь от пациента тоже будет положительно влиять на результат терапии (т.к. В случае с миофасциальным синдромом мышц тазового региона, локализоваться проблему бывает очень проблематично)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Фев 2016)

> ....Что могло повлиять на проблемы с тбс...
> 
> ...тренер заставлял с весами приседать...


Вот причина. Асептический некроз, это ИНФАРКТ кости, это сосудистая причина.
Травмы (до половины(имхо) и не выявленные причины (другая половина) - вот причины асептического некроза.

На самом деле, конечно, инфаркт сустава не возникает без причины, она есть, только ее не можем найти. И тогда каждый врач называет свои причины.
Хочу отметить, что часто, как и сердечный инфаркт, инфаркт кости возникает на фоне переутомления (эмоционального или физического).


----------



## Анастасия19922 (4 Фев 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> ....Что могло повлиять на проблемы с тбс...
> 
> ...тренер заставлял с весами приседать...
> Вот причина. Асептический некроз, это ИНФАРК кости, это сосудистая причина.
> ...


Это я понимаю . Спасибо за мнение.
 Меня все таки интересует можно ли привести мышцы в баланс . И если костыли долго носить , мышцы наверно по любому по разному будут работать.

Добрый день. 
При некрозе 1 стадии один врач предлагает такую схему : 
Остеогенон 2 т в день
Альфа д3 тева 0,75 на ночь 
Костыли 3 месяца 

Другой говорит : не нужно этих препаратов на этой стадии они слишком агрессивны . Назначил просто пиаскледин . 

Плюс пролечили барокамерой и гравитацией. 

При этом ДПИД 7,2 ( норма 3-7,4(
Меня беспокоит эта верхняя граница и дозы препаратов верхних . Что скажете? Могут ли быть побочки если просто так их пить ради страховки.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Фев 2016)

Анастасия19922 написал(а):


> Это я понимаю . Спасибо за мнение.
> Меня все таки интересует можно ли привести мышцы в баланс . И если костыли долго носить , мышцы наверно по любому по разному будут работать.


Не мышцы сейчас должны Вас беспокоить, а последствия, насколько останется ограниченным подвижность в суставе.


----------



## Анастасия19922 (5 Фев 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Не мышцы сейчас должны Вас беспокоить, а последствия, насколько останется ограниченным подвижность в суставе.


Поэтому я все делаю чтоб эту подвижность сохранить

вот некоторые срезы. тбс и поясницы

     

У меня есть 5 знакомых с некрозом которые живут спокойно и движения как были так и есть , на лыжах гоняют . 7-8 лет диагноз уже


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Фев 2016)

Вот и хорошо.


----------



## Анастасия19922 (5 Фев 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вот и хорошо.


По срезам не могли бы какие то комментарии дать ? Или снимки плохие


----------



## Лана-С (5 Фев 2016)

Прочитала вашу историю... У вас конечно проблема другая ...а то вы в моей темке написали я подумала проблемы одинаковые... У меня то как все в порядке а что болит непонятно... Сейчас к ноге и рука правая добавилась... Сейчас уже по неврологам хожу ... Мрт головы на рассеянный склероз послали делать... Тьфу тьфу не он!!!! Что болит непонятно... Уже к лечению по ортопедии и прибавилось лечение по неврологии ,, хотя неврологи как и ортопеды считают что я вообще придуриваюсь что у меня ничего не болит по обследованиям то все хорошо не считая мелких изменений.... Вот так уже 6 месяц что то лечу а чего не знаю и не помогает... Но я надеюсь что излечение где то рядом!!! И вы надейтесь что будет все хорошо)))


----------



## Анастасия19922 (5 Фев 2016)

ЛАНА-С написал(а):


> Прочитала вашу историю... У вас конечно проблема другая ...а то вы в моей темке написали я подумала проблемы одинаковые... У меня то как все в порядке а что болит непонятно... Сейчас к ноге и рука правая добавилась... Сейчас уже по неврологам хожу ... Мрт головы на рассеянный склероз послали делать... Тьфу тьфу не он!!!! Что болит непонятно... Уже к лечению по ортопедии и прибавилось лечение по неврологии ,, хотя неврологи как и ортопеды считают что я вообще придуриваюсь что у меня ничего не болит по обследованиям то все хорошо не считая мелких изменений.... Вот так уже 6 месяц что то лечу а чего не знаю и не помогает... Но я надеюсь что излечение где то рядом!!! И вы надейтесь что будет все хорошо)))


Про то что придуриваетесь, это все говорят врачи неучи


----------



## Анастасия19922 (13 Фев 2016)

у меня вопрос: если тбс стабилизируют определенные мышцы и какая то из них выключается -  мышца перестает удерживать сустав и он трется о вертл.впадину. 
+ слабость мышц вызывает пережатый иннервирующий нерв или нестабильность связок и положения тела. 

может ли грыжа л5с1 пережимать что-то что дает ирридацию в пах  и в колено? я имею ввиду может ли она отключать мышцы?
потому что тестами- вроде все мышцы работают симметрично. тогда остается проверить иннервацию


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Фев 2016)

Не может. Корешок L5 за другое отвечает.

У Вас сомнения в диагнозе?


----------



## Анастасия19922 (15 Фев 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Не может. Корешок L5 за другое отвечает.
> 
> У Вас сомнения в диагнозе?


нет. я просто не понимаю почему тянет приводящие мышцы и почему иногда болит грушевидная и квадратная м. поясницы. 
либо это из за давления внутри головки бедр.кости лиюо это мышцы после  костылей так себя ведут

потому что до этого проблем таких не было. все началось изначально в суставе а не в мышцах


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Фев 2016)

Это ощущения из сустава, возможно и спазм мышц, в ответ на боль.


----------



## Анастасия19922 (23 Фев 2016)

Если в самом суставе не болит и наступать не больно и стоять . Но при шаге тянет и гудят приводящие: это из за сустава ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Фев 2016)

Смотреть надо.
Подвижность справа и слева одинаковая?


----------



## Анастасия19922 (23 Фев 2016)

Да) полная растяжка и ротация


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Фев 2016)

Если у Вас полная подвижность, то есть ли асептический некроз.
Полная подвижность и отсутствие боли  при нагрузке на мышцы, а боли только при нагрузке на кости, все же заставляет и причину искать в костных структурах.


----------



## Анастасия19922 (24 Фев 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Если у Вас полная подвижность, то есть ли асептический некроз.
> Полная подвижность и отсутствие боли  при нагрузке на мышцы, а боли только при нагрузке на кости, все же заставляет и причину искать в костных структурах.


Мне сказали на нач стадии не бывает болей . Костные боли прошли за неделю . А вот потом после долгого хождения заболела приводящая ..


----------



## Анастасия19922 (24 Фев 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Если у Вас полная подвижность, то есть ли асептический некроз.
> Полная подвижность и отсутствие боли  при нагрузке на мышцы, а боли только при нагрузке на кости, все же заставляет и причину искать в костных структурах.


Из 10 моих уже знакомых с некрозом: у 5 человек вообще он не дает о себе знать. 
Поэтому с подвижностью все очень спорно. А вот мышца болит либо из за выключения другой мышцы антогониста, либо это сустав и его защитная функция включалась


----------



## Анастасия19922 (27 Фев 2016)

Кто нибудь что-то скажет по этому поводу? Не попадались такие пациенты?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Фев 2016)

Скорее это защитная реакция. Стремление сустава к ограничению подвижности.


----------



## Анастасия19922 (1 Апр 2016)

Закончила 4 месячное лечение ангбк . 
По мрт : постконтузионные изменения головки бедренной кости ( умеренно повышенный  мр сигнал за счет отека) 
Но: сохраняются боли в покое от спины до левой ягодицы. 
При хотьбе мышцы напряжены и тянет приводящие . 
До этого был период на костылях . 
Возможно что изменилась биомеханика в суставе ? И почему эти боли не проходят ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Апр 2016)

Воспаление не прошло. Контрактура формируется.


----------



## Анастасия19922 (2 Апр 2016)

А что делать при контрактуре? 
Контрактура чего ? Мышц?



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Воспаление не прошло. Контрактура формируется.


Радиолог после МРТ сказал что некроза у вас нет это ошибка . Есть просто небольшой отек который по сравнению с 1 МРТ почти ушёл .

Сейчас болит только одно место и то не всегда : это от поясницы до ягодицы вниз по левой ноге.

Все точки которые болели раньше - не болят больше.
Начала ходить без костылей и нога иногда дрожит как при перетренированности

Можете высказать своё мнение о том , что полезно в моем случае?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Апр 2016)

Мышц. А боли по боковой поверхности?


----------



## Анастасия19922 (2 Апр 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Мышц. А боли по боковой поверхности?


Нет

Так какие вы можете дать рекомендации


----------



## Анастасия19922 (6 Апр 2016)

Теперь во всей красе болит поясница слева. Ягодица слева. Грушевидка. Приводящие.

Не понимаю что вообще происходит . Мышцы забыли как работать , и вдруг там некоторые выключены в какие то много работают .. 
Как определить вообще


----------



## Анастасия19922 (8 Апр 2016)

Кто нибудь на этом форуме может ответить ? Или моя ситуация не поддается комментариям


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Апр 2016)

А как по инету определить что там происходит. Врачи на месте сомневаются в диагнозе.
Если это артроз на фоне некроза, то это одно. Если это люмбалгия, то другое. А есть ещё и сочетание этих проблем.
Подвижность в суставе ограничена?


----------



## Анастасия19922 (8 Апр 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А как по инету определить что там происходит. Врачи на месте сомневаются в диагнозе.
> Если это артроз на фоне некроза, то это одно. Если это люмбалгия, то другое. А есть ещё и сочетание этих проблем.
> Подвижность в суставе ограничена?


Нет . Сустав никак не ощущаю. 
Просто после костылей и спина и нога по левой стороне тянет) 
Вот я и думаю это костыли мышцы ослабили или сустав все таки . 
Или просто перекос таза такое дает . 
По мрт некроза нет. Лишь отек остаточный который еле видно на мрт


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Апр 2016)

Не ощущаю или в суставе полная подвижность?
Любое заболевание требует реабилитации.
Сейчас лфк, массаж и физиотерапия - Ваши друзья.


----------



## Анастасия19922 (9 Апр 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Не ощущаю или в уставе полная подвижность?
> Любое заболевание требует реабилитации.
> Сейчас лфк, массаж и физиотерапия -Ваши друзья.


Полная подвижность


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Апр 2016)

Полная и безболезненная.
Вот и хорошо.
А что и от чего, и в какой момент болит?


----------



## Анастасия19922 (13 Апр 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Полная и безболезненная.
> Вот и хорошо.
> А что и от чего, и в какой момент болит?


Болит постоянно : ягодица , район КПС либо Л5с1, грушевидная , и что больше напрягает и не поддается объяснениям : верхняя часть наружного бедра . Не пах , а именно под костью где нога сгибается . 
После мануального еще больше поясница болит . 
Ночью на ноге сложно лежать . 
Как исключить ТБС. Не понимаю

Бывают моменты когда боли не так сильны и еле ощущаются . Еще тянет икроножную

верна ли моя логика? - возможно большая ягодичная выключилась из работы - следовательно работу на себя взяла грушевидная - отсюда боли ну и плюс грыжа дает ( которая возможно и стала причиной плохой иннервации ягодицы и выключила ее из работы)
Почему болят преводящие и четырехглавая- возможно они на себя берут лишнюю нагрузку за счет слабости антогонистов.

Прошу также рентгенологов посмотреть снимки и дать комментарий по ТБС и по поясничке) СПАСИБО
(если нужно пришлю еще срезы)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Апр 2016)

А если пальцем потыкать в бедро сбоку, больно?


----------



## Анастасия19922 (13 Апр 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А если пальцем потыкать в бедро сбоку, больно?


Нет

Логика может быть верной? На счет 4х главой и приводящих .


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Апр 2016)

Логика может и верная, только практика не подтверждает.
А лежать на этом боку больно? И где больно, именно то место которым лежите?


----------



## Анастасия19922 (14 Апр 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Логика может и верная, только практика не подтверждает.
> А лежать на этом боку больно? И где больно, именно то место которым лежите?


Если лежу на больной ноге то болит над большим вертелом и бок ягодицы ; если на здоровой ноге с выносом больной вперед - болит приводящая , в паху,и ягодица


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Апр 2016)

Трахантерный бурсит!?
УЗИ сустава и осмотр ортопеда или мануального терапевта.


----------



## Анастасия19922 (14 Апр 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Трахантерный бурсит!?
> УЗИ сустава и осмотр ортопеда или мануального терапевта.


исключено. сустав у меня в порядке. ортопед сказал- идеально все.

у него два варианта- либо мышцы после костылей так влияют / либо влияние грыжи.

у меня свой вариант- надо работать с гипо/гипер тонусом мышц. в Самаре почему-то те кто называют себя мануальными терапевтами не владеют элеиентарным мышечным тестированием. все кладут ладошку на голову или на живот и что-то там слушают. бредовый метод какой-то. причем у всех поголовно. я не понимаю что там они слушают и как это поможет.
к  Антону Алексееву запись только через 3 месяца.. а пока надо понять как себе помочь.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Апр 2016)

Трохантерит,это не сустав, это возле.


----------



## Анастасия19922 (15 Апр 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Трохантерит,это не сустав, это возле.


К счастью это исключено .. Тем более иногда болей нет.. Ходить долго в основном больно . После часа на ногах уже устает нога хотя раньше могла 5 часов ходить


----------



## doclega (15 Апр 2016)

МРТ как МРТ. Обычный рентген сделайте на тазобедр. Трохантерит и артроз виден. По пояснице надо смотреть на рабочей станции.


----------



## Анастасия19922 (15 Апр 2016)

doclega написал(а):


> МРТ как МРТ. Обычный рентген сделайте на тазобедр. Трохантерит и артроз виден. По пояснице надо смотреть на рабочей станции.



спасибо.. странно что и  в москве и в самаре мне исключили все эти заболевания.. возможно больше срезов надо было сделать..

а боли в приводящих возникли после монотонной ходьбы.. правда пошел уже 5 месяц.
как тогда связки привести в норму если это трохантерит..на костыли не буду точно вставать.
массаж уже 4 месяц каждый день. лфк. что еще надо не знаю


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Апр 2016)

> ....Тем более иногда болей нет.. Ходить долго в основном больно . После часа на ногах уже устает нога хотя раньше могла 5 часов ходить.....



Тогда основная задача не лечение, а реабилитация - восстановление прежнего состояния.
Тут основное внимание лфк  и массаж.
Хорошо бы физиотерапия на поражённые мышцы, в том числе и ударно-волновая терапия.
Средний срок восстановления после иммобилизации 3-6 месяцев.


----------



## Анастасия19922 (16 Апр 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Тогда основная задача не лечение, а реабилитация - восстановление прежнего состояния.
> Тут основное внимание лфк  и массаж.
> Хорошо бы физиотерапия на поражённые мышцы, в том числе и ударно-волновая терапия.
> Средний срок восстановления после иммобилизации 3-6 месяцев.


Поняла )
Лежать все равно больно) возможно из за того что мышцы сдулись и лежу на кости и суставе))

Ситуация странная конечно . Точки болевые не типичные для сустава


----------



## Georg_I (16 Апр 2016)

Анастасия, здравствуйте, скажите, первое и повторное обследование МРТ производили на одном и том же томографе?

Уважаемые доктора форума, МРТ ведь считается достоверным методом диагностики АНГБК.
И случай Анастасии ведь неединственный, когда при одном обследовании ставится диагноз, при повторном не подтверждается.
Если исходить из наиболее оптимальных условий, что обследование производилось на одном и том же оборудовании, то:
1. Человеческий фактор. Рентгенолог "увидел" на спорном снимке полосу гипоинтенсивного  сигнала. Если бы снимки описывал другой врач, он бы этого не увидел. Анастасия ведь выложила первоначальные снимки. Есть ли на них МРТ признаки АНГБК?
2. "Глюки" оборудования. На фоне отека головки бедра, томографы ошибочно "рисуют" зоны гипоинтенсивного сигнала. Такое возможно на современном томографе 1.5 Т?
3. При повторном обследовании пациент лег несколько по другому и зона некроза не попала в "прицел" томографа?
4. Ничего из вышеперечисленного.
При первом обследовании объективно есть зоны гипоинтнсивного сигнала, которые верно расшифровываются как признак АНГБК.
При повторном обследовании, как бы пациент не улегся на столе томографа, это не влияет на результат обследования.
Вывод: наличие гипоинтенсивного сигнала на снимках указывает только на наличие зоны ишемии в головке бедра, но не всегда указывает на некроз кости. Поэтому кость спустя какое-то время "оживает", в зоне предполагаемого некроза восстанавливается кровоток. Верно ли такое предположение?

Надеюсь, что автору темы тоже небезразличны ответы на эти вопросы.


----------



## Анастасия19922 (16 Апр 2016)

Georg_I написал(а):


> Анастасия, здравствуйте, скажите, первое и повторное обследование МРТ производили на одном и том же томографе?
> 
> Уважаемые доктора форума, МРТ ведь считается достоверным методом диагностики АНГБК.
> И случай Анастасии ведь неединственный, когда при одном обследовании ставится диагноз, при повторном не подтверждается.
> ...


Спасибо за интерес к теме.  Да на 1 томографе. 1- описывал молодой врач 2- опытный со стажем , который сказал что не видит никакого некроза и что тогда молодой воач решил перестраховаться. Знал бы сколько слез и нервов это принесло. 2 мрт- зона гиперинтенсивного сигнала , типо последствия контузии и отека кости . На К/Т вообще все чисто . Повторю через полгода но даже через 3 месяца эта полоска ушла. Остался сигнал лишь. Возможно это была ишемия .

По прицелу томографа: он не может не увидеть зону. Там же послойно снимки . В любом положении она была бы видна


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Апр 2016)

Анастасия19922 написал(а):


> Поняла )
> Лежать все равно больно) возможно из за того что мышцы сдулись и лежу на кости и суставе))
> 
> Ситуация странная конечно . Точки болевые не типичные для сустава


Больно лежать на боку, больно где?


----------



## Анастасия19922 (17 Апр 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Больно лежать на боку, больно где?



Под костью повзошной.выше большого вертела на 15 см


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Апр 2016)

А узи этого  места делали?


----------



## Анастасия19922 (17 Апр 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А узи этого  места делали?


 да. сказали ничего там нет. скорее всего связки тянет



а может и грушевидка


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Апр 2016)

Средняя ягодичная, малая ягодичная, и все же троантерит.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Апр 2016)

А блокаду есть кому сделать?


----------



## Анастасия19922 (17 Апр 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Средняя ягодичная, малая ягодичная, и все же троантерит.


 с мышцами понятно..но у меня болей нет уже 2 день...я все таки не согласна с трохнтеритом..
боль всегда по баллам  5 % из 100%.... не думаю что эти боли признапк чего то ужасного..
понаблюдаю еще.


----------



## Анастасия19922 (17 Апр 2016)

чем больше хожу- меньше болит... очень странная реакция


----------



## Анастасия19922 (17 Апр 2016)

это в последние 2 дня так


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Апр 2016)

Значит пришло время.


----------



## Анастасия19922 (17 Апр 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Значит пришло время.


Все таки побаливает... Именно сухожилия . Места прикрепления.. 
Есть ли упражнения при трохантерите? В интернете ничего не нашла .


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Апр 2016)

Для ягодичных и грушевидной мышцы.


----------



## Georg_I (18 Апр 2016)

Раз уж дело дошло до упражнений, прежде чем начинать, обратите внимание на тему:

https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/15351/

Тема большая, хотя бы несколько страниц. Доктор AIR доходчиво объясняет, что нужно делать, прежде чем начать тренировать мышцы. Только четко следовать советам доктора  -  вакуумный массаж не банками, а прибором с регуляцией степени разряжения, постепенно повышая степень разряжения.
Чтобы на практике понять зачем такие сложности, типа, почему нельзя просто массаж и т.п., проведите такой эксперимент. Позанимайтесь на эллипсоиде 2-3 мин. с высокой нагрузкой. Запомните ощущения в мышцах. Затем 5 дней вакуумный массаж мышц голени, бедра и ягодиц. Повторите упражнение на эллипсоиде. Сравните ощущения в мышцах - как говорится почувствуйте разницу.
Если разницу почувствуете, продолжайте вакуумный массаж, для девушки дополнительная мотивация - профилактика целлюлита, и начинайте прорабатывать мышцы голени, бедра, ягодиц как описал доктор AIR. 
И только затем, улучшив лимфо и венозный отток, можно приступать к тренировке мышц.


----------



## Анастасия19922 (18 Апр 2016)

Georg_I написал(а):


> Раз уж дело дошло до упражнений, прежде чем начинать, обратите внимание на тему:
> 
> https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/15351/
> 
> ...


Я сама тренер . Понимаю все . Нагрузки сейчас я не выдержу. На эллипсойде тем более) ногу надо постепенно нагружать

Спасибо

А упражнения доктор имел ввиду на растяжения)) 
А так я с резинкой уже начала заниматься


----------



## Georg_I (18 Апр 2016)

Я не имел ввиду использовать эллипсоид в качестве тренажера. Привел пример, как почувствовать разницу в работе мышц в условиях отека тканей и в нормальных условиях. Но если больно, то какие эксперименты...

Не уверен, что правильно поняли теорию, методику доктора AIRа. Основная идея в том, что вызывая дополнительный приток крови к мышцам в условиях затрудненного оттока крови и лимфы, вы ухудшаете состояние. И не важно как вы это делаете - массаж, пассивная растяжка мышц, активная работа под нагрузкой, - все эти действия увеличивают приток крови.
Закономерный вопрос - откуда взялись застойные явления? В теме и об этом говорится. Плюс Вы ходили на костылях, мышцы не работали + плюс мышечные спазмы из-за болезни, правда вот теперь вопрос какой.

Но в конце концов это ведь только один из возможных взглядов на то, что и как там у нас работает.
Я не рекламный агент доктора , лично с ним не знаком.
Вы думаете как решить свою проблему, я обращаю Ваше внимание на возможные пути ее решения.


----------



## Анастасия19922 (18 Апр 2016)

Georg_I написал(а):


> Я не имел ввиду использовать эллипсоид в качестве тренажера. Привел пример, как почувствовать разницу в работе мышц в условиях отека тканей и в нормальных условиях. Но если больно, то какие эксперименты...
> 
> Не уверен, что правильно поняли теорию, методику доктора AIRа. Основная идея в том, что вызывая дополнительный приток крови к мышцам в условиях затрудненного оттока крови и лимфы, вы ухудшаете состояние. И не важно как вы это делаете - массаж, пассивная растяжка мышц, активная работа под нагрузкой, - все эти действия увеличивают приток крови.
> Закономерный вопрос - откуда взялись застойные явления? В теме и об этом говорится. Плюс Вы ходили на костылях, мышцы не работали + плюс мышечные спазмы из-за болезни, правда вот теперь вопрос какой.
> ...


Массаж делала 4 месяца подряд )) это около 20.000 р) банки тоже были но сама я не смогу с ними никак справится . Нужен массажист , и за стеной кабинет лфк . Чтоб сразу идти делать упр)

А про болезнь . Да , не очень понятно что в итоге было . Скорее ишемия над костью. 
Плюс трохантерит. Но ни один из 7 заслуженных ортопедов этот диагноз не озвучил . Мне вообще кажется такой диагноз редок и врачи забыли что такое есть


----------



## Georg_I (18 Апр 2016)

Про болезнь... Вот такой момент. В обоих МРТ обследованиях у Вас диагностирован отек костного мозга головки бедра. Заметьте, спустя несколько месяцев, отек окончательно не ушел. Есть много данных, полученных в том числе и в экспериментах над животными, что вначале возникает отек, а некроз костной ткани возникает уже как следствие отека из-за нарушения микроциркуляции. То есть, отек не есть хорошо...
Что-то же с Вами произошло, отек не возник беспричинно. Может травмировали сустав... Вы писали, что боль возникла во время приседаний. А с каким весом приседали, какой вес тела? И как давно занимаетесь, точнее, занимались штангой? В рамках ОФП какого-то вида спорта или фитнесс тренировка? Другие упражнения со штангой - становая, выпады со штангой над головой?
Травмировать можно занимаясь бегом, художественной гимнастикой. Моя знакомая получила перелом во время активных движений в танце - и такое бывает. Но у нее впоследствии диагностировали легкий остеопороз.

О том как сложно бывает установить причину болезни, и вряд ли в этом можно винить врачей:

https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/17458/

Где-то в середине темы фигурирует и АНГБК.
Автор темы больше не появляется на форуме, интересно как у нее дела сейчас.


----------



## Анастасия19922 (18 Апр 2016)

Georg_I написал(а):


> Про болезнь... Вот такой момент. В обоих МРТ обследованиях у Вас диагностирован отек костного мозга головки бедра. Заметьте, спустя несколько месяцев, отек окончательно не ушел. Есть много данных, полученных в том числе и в экспериментах над животными, что вначале возникает отек, а некроз костной ткани возникает уже как следствие отека из-за нарушения микроциркуляции. То есть, отек не есть хорошо...
> Что-то же с Вами произошло, отек не возник беспричинно. Может травмировали сустав... Вы писали, что боль возникла во время приседаний. А с каким весом приседали, какой вес тела? И как давно занимаетесь, точнее, занимались штангой? В рамках ОФП какого-то вида спорта или фитнесс тренировка? Другие упражнения со штангой - становая, выпады со штангой над головой?
> Травмировать можно занимаясь бегом, художественной гимнастикой. Моя знакомая получила перелом во время активных движений в танце - и такое бывает. Но у нее впоследствии диагностировали легкий остеопороз.



на мрт не видно отека. есть лишь сигнал... и сказали полгода он будет уходить... я понимаю что это не есть хорошо.. но и костыли носить больше не могу. 
тренировка была в обычном формате но после артроза голеностопа. вообще без веса. только со своим весом в 45 кг. 
без причины ангбк также может появляться. после стресса и тд.



Georg_I написал(а):


> О том как сложно бывает установить причину болезни, и вряд ли в этом можно винить врачей:
> 
> https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/17458/
> 
> ...


интересно а кого винить? мы уже сами все как врачи. почему я прихожу к мануальному терапевту который после меня удивляется и говорит что я умнее его ?.... почему я знаю все мышцы и основные законы их работы? я считаю что для диагностики проблемы ОДА нужно - сделать мрт - расшифровать его . если там все хорошо -работать с мышцами (+ суставы / таз/ работа с перекосами)  ведь это не так сложно провести тестирование..мануально прощупать триггеры. только вот этого у нас в самаре не делают. хотя мануалов пруд пруди

плюс даже здесь врач рентгенолог почему то не увидел отека или некроза... 
мнений много.. а то что действительно есть - узнать не у кого

кому интересно вот полностью мое второе МРТ. 
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3gdq/Q7jBJbkA8


----------



## Georg_I (18 Апр 2016)

Поиски виноватых не решат проблему...
Вы знаете про мышцы, потому как Вы тренер . А если Вы про мышечное тестирование, то мануальный терапевт и не обязан им владеть.
Кстати, у Антона Алексеева есть видео, где он объясняет в чем различие между мануальной терапией, остеопатией и кинезиологией, которой он занимается.
На форуме недавно, не знаю, можно ли здесь разместить ссылку на видео.


----------



## Анастасия19922 (18 Апр 2016)

Georg_I написал(а):


> Поиски виноватых не решат проблему...
> Вы знаете про мышцы, потому как Вы тренер . А если Вы про мышечное тестирование, то мануальный терапевт и не обязан им владеть.
> Кстати, у Антона Алексеева есть видео, где он объясняет в чем различие между мануальной терапией, остеопатией и кинезиологией, которой он занимается.
> На форуме недавно, не знаю, можно ли здесь разместить ссылку на видео.


я  тренерству выучилась и даже не работала )) медицину люблю просто и капаться в ней))) К Антону 3 месяца ждать запись... а пока вот и думаю как себе помочь до него. видео его обожаю


----------



## Georg_I (18 Апр 2016)

Анастасия19922 написал(а):


> рентгенолог почему то не увидел отека или некроза...


Вы писали ранее, что есть небольшой отек. Кто в таком случае его описал?


----------



## Анастасия19922 (18 Апр 2016)

Georg_I написал(а):


> Вы писали ранее, что есть небольшой отек. Кто в таком случае его описал?


описание мрт : 

Умеренно повышенный мр сигнал от головки бедренной кости. Постконтузионные изменения. 
врач устно сказал- что мр сигнал повышен за счет остатков от отека. Но больше нет ГИПОинтенсивного сигнала. и что он ничего криминального не  видит. врач со стажем 35 лет


----------



## Georg_I (18 Апр 2016)

Анастасия19922 написал(а):


> видео его обожаю


Заметно по Вашим постам...
Посмотрите видео с его учителем, заочным правда... Дэвидом Лифом.
Так вот он утверждает, что мышечное тестирование, это искусство. Значит массовое тиражирование вряд ли возможно... в защиту самарских мануальных терапевтов .



Анастасия19922 написал(а):


> Умеренно повышенный мр сигнал от головки бедренной кости


Все-таки увидел...


----------



## Анастасия19922 (18 Апр 2016)

Georg_I написал(а):


> Заметно по Вашим постам...
> Посмотрите видео с его учителем, заочным правда... Дэвидом Лифом.
> Так вот он утверждает, что мышечное тестирование, это искусство. Значит массовое тиражирование вряд ли возможно... в защиту самарских мануальных терапевтов .


смотрела ))



Georg_I написал(а):


> Все-таки увидел...


 на мрт видно оооччень мелкий темный участок... еле видный. 2 на 3 мм... а был 9 мм. я считаю это динамика


----------



## Анастасия19922 (19 Апр 2016)

может кто то из врачей внимательнее посмотреть снимок и сказать есть ли кроме артроза о чем беспокоится?
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3gdq/Q7jBJbkA8


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Апр 2016)

Анастасия19922 написал(а):


> может кто то из врачей внимательнее посмотреть снимок и сказать есть ли кроме артроза о чем беспокоится?
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3gdq/Q7jBJbkA8


А что еще важнее?
Артроз, как выход из асептического некроза, на счастье начальной стадии. Трохантерит, Энтезопатии, триггеры: вполне достаточно.


----------



## Анастасия19922 (19 Апр 2016)

Я больше боюсь именно гипер сигнала . 
И площади поражения . Считаю что площадь 9 на 2 мм которой почти не стало не может давать болевых ощущений .. 
Артроз не так страшен как некроз . 
И еще : артроз может быть и без некроза , ведь . До этого надо довести . 
А если уж некроз есть то артроз однозначно появится )) в этом разница . 
Контролируешь ситуацию или нет.

Почему то артроз по 2 снимку мне не поставили . Неужели его так трудно увидеть ? Меня сбивают все эти разные мнения (


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Апр 2016)

Малая площадь поражения, потому и малая, что рано нашли и рано встали на костыли.
Выход некроза в артроз всегда, небольшой некроз - в небольшой артроз.


----------



## Анастасия19922 (19 Апр 2016)

Да что артроз следствие понятно . 
Но все же меня заботит этот гипер сигнал . Может надо было дальше ходить на костылях .. Вдруг там этот очаг дальше начал развиваться .. Или это одномоментная ишемия . 
Переживаю из за этого . А на мрт ходить каждый месяц смысла нет

Некроза у меня не было . До кости дело не дошло следовательно провалиться хрящ в дыру не может. Дыры же не было

( я не спорю я рассуждаю)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Апр 2016)

Был. Очаг небольшой, но был.


----------



## Georg_I (19 Апр 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Был. Очаг небольшой, но был.


Извините Доктор, что вмешиваюсь - в данном конкретном случае можно говорить об обратимости некроза из-за маленькой площади поражения?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Апр 2016)

Об обратимости нет.
О малой площади поражения, без нарушения целостности головки, да.


----------



## Georg_I (19 Апр 2016)

*Доктор Ступин*,  


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Об обратимости нет.
> О малой площади поражения, без нарушения целостности головки, да.


Спасибо. Но если зоны некроза на снимке больше нет, что произошло с костью в том месте, где было поражение?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Апр 2016)

Частично реваскулиризация, частично оссификация.


----------



## Georg_I (19 Апр 2016)

Можно перевести на простой человеческий язык так - кость в зоне поражения частично восстановилась?
Еще раз большое Вам спасибо за разъяснения.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Апр 2016)

...и продолжает до 1 года.


----------



## Анастасия19922 (20 Апр 2016)

Не соглашусь. 
Костных изменений не было !
На к/т очаг не был обнаружен ! 
Некроз это заболевания кости . Везде об этом написано .

А вот отек был. Это пусть и начальная стадия но все же не некроз .

Тогда думаю остеогенон и альфу можно продолжить пить. Хуже не будет



Анастасия19922 написал(а):


> А вото отек был. Это пусть и начальная стадия но все же не некроз .


Причем отек только по МРТ  не по к/т



doclega написал(а):


> МРТ как МРТ. Обычный рентген сделайте на тазобедр. Трохантерит и артроз виден. По пояснице надо смотреть на рабочей станции.


 Опять рассуждаю . 
Вот доктор, рентген вообще зачем делать ? Если на нем все покажется идеальным . Мрт это золотой стандарт и его нужно уметь читать . В Самаре оказалось что все врачи также требуют рентген потому что мрт не умеют читать . Это первое.
Второе: 1 стадия артроза очень редко когда видела на рентгене ( это подтверждается 4 случаями из опыта когда я лежала в больнице) сравнивали рентген и мрт с к/т . 
Третье : что на рентгене будет видно что не увидели на мрт ?

Очень странная для меня просьба сделать рентген , когда есть качественное мрт. 
Сразу вопрос , а компетентен ли врач. 
Плюс : некроз на рентгене не будет виден до 2-3 стадии  как минимум.

А по пояснице ... Почему на картинке такого размера даже я вижу грыжу , не ясно. Почему надо на станции смотреть .. Очень странный ответ


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Апр 2016)

Анастасия19922 написал(а):


> А вот отек был. Это пусть и начальная стадия но все же не некроз .


Начальная стадия простуды, не простуда.
Начальная стадия диабета, не диабет.
Начался стадия беременности, это не беременность.

Потому и стадии, что это стадии заболевания.
И лечение как раз и состоит в том, что не дать развиться конечной стадии. Вас правильно лечили.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Апр 2016)

Анастасия19922 написал(а):


> Причем отек только по МРТ  не по к/т


Правильно, вначале его только на МРТ и видно.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Апр 2016)

Анастасия19922 написал(а):


> Опять рассуждаю .
> Вот доктор, рентген вообще зачем делать ? Если на нем все покажется идеальным . Мрт это золотой стандарт и его нужно уметь читать . В Самаре оказалось что все врачи также требуют рентген потому что мрт не умеют читать . Это первое.
> Второе: 1 стадия артроза очень редко когда видела на рентгене ( это подтверждается 4 случаями из опыта когда я лежала в больнице) сравнивали рентген и мрт с к/т .
> Третье : что на рентгене будет видно что не увидели на мрт ?
> ...


Компетентен, поскольку именно по рентгену определяется степень артроза как результата некроза.
Иногда, когда мы видим и ведём  пациента и можем предполагать отсутсвие выраженных изменений, рентген делаем с не целью диагностики некроза, а для понимания что там даёт ограничение и боль - воспаление или артроз. Видим отсутсвие артроза - значит воспаление, этот же снимок используем для сравнения через год.



Анастасия19922 написал(а):


> Не соглашусь.
> Костных изменений не было !
> На к/т очаг не был обнаружен !
> Некроз это заболевания кости . Везде об этом написано .


Некроз это заболевание кости, которое начинается с отека, как признака воспаления. Отличить воспаление от ушиба кости, от воспаления при инфаркте кости, на первом этапе нет возможности


----------



## Анастасия19922 (20 Апр 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> некроз это заболевание кости, которе начинается с отека, как признака воспаления. Отличить воспаление от ушиба кости, от воспаления при инфаркте кости, на первом этапе нет возможности



спасибо за ответы



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> некроз это заболевание кости, которе начинается с отека, как признака воспаления. Отличить воспаление от ушиба кости, от воспаления при инфаркте кости, на первом этапе нет возможности


 По вашему мнению , стоит повторять еще раз мрт ? 
Потому что этот гипер сигнал меня тревожит ( 
Боли тоже стали заметно сильнее в  ягодице . Почти такие же как до лечения .


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Апр 2016)

А когда делали последний раз?


----------



## Анастасия19922 (21 Апр 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А когда делали последний раз?


 В марте . 
Потом слезла сразу с костылей . 
Мошт и не надо было . 

Теперь вот жгучие боли по малой ягодичной и в паху тоже тянет . 
Врач про трохантерит вообще ниче не говорит . И увт вам не надо сказал . 
За сустав больше всего страшно . С остальным как то можно бороться ,а если там ишемия опять от нагрузки , тогда не знаю ( грустно все это


----------



## AIR (21 Апр 2016)

Я дико извиняюсь
Но мне просто интересно, когда от теоритических изысканий, ПИРов и триггерных точек, перейдете к работе с проблемой.... Для начала хотя бы к пояснично-подвздошной мышце ?
Еще раз извиняюсь за беспокойство..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Апр 2016)

Пройдёт!
Давайте ещё раз.
Лёжа на спине, с согнуто в колене и тбс ногой, буквой Г, подвижность влево и вправо болезненная и ограниченная?


----------



## Анастасия19922 (21 Апр 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Пройдёт!
> Давайте ещё раз.
> Лёжа на спине, с согнуто в колене и тбс ногой, буквой Г, подвижность влево и вправо болезненная и ограниченная?


Нет . 
Болит больше всего сидя . Фото прямо пришлю вам сегодня ) а то так не понятно )) 
Спасибо что отвечаете а то я как загнанный зверек , от одного врача к другому (



AIR написал(а):


> Я дико извиняюсь
> Но мне просто интересно, когда от теоритических изысканий, ПИРов и триггерных точек, перейдете к работе с проблемой.... Для начала хотя бы к пояснично-подвздошной мышце ?
> Еще раз извиняюсь за беспокойство..


 почему именно с ней ? 
Я только и делаю что работаю . Только вот самой мышцы тестировать никак не выходит нужен кинезиолог. 
Вы же знаете если растягивать без того слабую мышцу будет хуже , ее надо в тонус сначала приводить. 

По вашему надо делать упражнения на растяжение ее?



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Пройдёт!
> Давайте ещё раз.
> Лёжа на спине, с согнуто в колене и тбс ногой, буквой Г, подвижность влево и вправо болезненная и ограниченная?


Боли по типу спазмов крутящих . В паху где связка и мышца , в ягодице сверху почти где поясница .. И вниз где бок чуть ниже костяшки . Над вертелом

Надо каким то образом исключить сустав . 
А то мне кажется что это от него все . Не идеально там все было на мрт. 
А я еще и ходить начала опираясь на ногу.

Может самой попробовать обколоть траумелем хотя бы . Просто ради интереса . 
Эти боли замучали уже


----------



## AIR (21 Апр 2016)

Анастасия19922 написал(а):


> почему именно с ней ?


С самого начала клиника и рентген поясницы соответсвуют...


Анастасия19922 написал(а):


> Только вот самой мышцы тестировать никак не выходит нужен кинезиолог.


Не кинезиолог,  а мануальный терапевт с руками и опытом..


Анастасия19922 написал(а):


> Вы же знаете если растя


Она напряженка и укорочена, скорее больше в нижней части (район паховой связки) и в подвздошной части... Скорее присоединились некоторые пучки сгибателей бедра на этом уровне и некоторые пучки малой ягодичной.. Очень вероятно участие и других мышц региона..


Анастасия19922 написал(а):


> По вашему надо делать упражнения на растяжение ее?


По нашему, на данном этапе это дохлый номер.. Достаточно много уже вовлечен в процесс... В первую очередь нужна хорошая диагностика для для понимания объема и выраженности изменений... Потом мануальная работа для получения осязаемого результата, а потом и упражнения. ..


Анастасия19922 написал(а):


> Боли по типу спазмов крутящих . В паху где связка и мышца , в ягодице сверху почти где поясница .. И вниз где бок чуть ниже костяшки . Над вертелом


Напряжения и укорочение, перенапряжение. ..уже писал..


Анастасия19922 написал(а):


> Надо каким то образом исключить сустав .
> А то мне кажется что это от него все . Не идеально там все было на мрт.


Ключевое слово - "кажется"...
Разумеется,  при подобных изменениях в окружающих сустав тканях, он начинает вовлекаться. .



Анастасия19922 написал(а):


> Может самой попробовать обколоть траумелем хотя бы . Просто ради интереса .
> Эти боли замучали уже


Тогда и Цель Т добавить.. 4 точки вокруг, крестиком, а пятая над центром сустава.. подкожно, глубина 0.5 см и по 0.2-0.5 мл..

И ваще этот район безбожно оподельдоком Бриорус (Эдас 402 ) мазюкать. .


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Апр 2016)

Труамелем, сколько хотите.


----------



## Анастасия19922 (21 Апр 2016)

AIR написал(а):


> С самого начала клиника и рентген поясницы соответсвуют...
> 
> Не кинезиолог,  а мануальный терапевт с руками и опытом..
> 
> ...


Ну изначально же заболел сустав а не мышцы. Сейчас только окружающие ткани болят .


AIR написал(а):


> Тогда и Цель Т добавить.. 4 точки вокруг, крестиком, а пятая над центром сустава.. подкожно, глубина 0.5 см и по 0.2-0.5 мл..



То есть сначала была проблема в суставе а потом сустав прошел и мышцы заболели ? 
 Вообще мышцы заболели после долгой ходьбы. До этого только сустав . Теперь сустав прошел а мышцы крутит (



AIR написал(а):


> Тогда и Цель Т добавить.. 4 точки вокруг, крестиком, а пятая над центром сустава.. подкожно, глубина 0.5 см и по 0.2-0.5 мл..


 Вы в Москве работаете?


AIR написал(а):


> С самого начала клиника и рентген поясницы соответсвуют...
> 
> Не кинезиолог,  а мануальный терапевт с руками и опытом..
> 
> ...


Почему тогда два дня были без боли .. Меня это запутало

И мне не нравится фраза моего врача что : это сустав дает боли которые отдают в поясницу и пах
Можно как то проверить это ирридация или самостоятельная боль ?

Я попытаюсь кратко о цепочке болей . 
1) тренировка-слабая боль в ягодице слева вверху 
2) через 2 дня сильно ноют приводящие и больно наступать
3) мрт - отек 9"2 мм
4) покой/ лечение /  5 дней
5) 7 часов на ногах / хотьба и работа 
6) боли дикие в приводящей/ спазм при заносе ноги вперед/ невозможность поднять ногу мышцы трясутся
7) лечение / костыли / боль в пояснице сохраняется,
8) сейчас костыли убрали . Наступать не больно/ движения не ограничены . Боли в левой ягодице / лежать больно на левой ноге / жжение в средней и малой ягодичной/ грушевидка/ 
Спазм при поднятии ноги к груди в положении сидя ( в паху) 
Боли ночью не проходят .

Ну и сидеть очень больно . Практически на правой стороне сижу вся сгорбившись чтоб нога не соприкасалась со стулом . Причем больнее сидеть не мягком

Ну и сидеть очень больно . Практически на правой стороне сижу вся сгорбившись чтоб нога не соприкасалась со стулом . Причем больнее сидеть не мягком

Были два дня без боли . Чуть чуть жгло бок где ягодица . Но я внимания не обращала ) сидела стояла ходила .. Возможно мало но без болей.. 
Вопрос : почему то болит то нет если я не работаю над мышцами ? Никто мне не правил их чтоб они перестали болеть


----------



## AIR (21 Апр 2016)

Анастасия19922 написал(а):


> И мне не нравится фраза моего врача что : это сустав дает боли которые отдают в поясницу и пах


Если не нравится, тогда можно и наоборот - это поясница и пах дают боли, которые отдают в сустав..


Анастасия19922 написал(а):


> Вопрос : почему то болит то нет если я не работаю над мышцами ?


Потому что преднатяжение пограничное,  нагрузка больше - болит, нагрузка меньше - не болит..


----------



## Анастасия19922 (21 Апр 2016)

Триггеры

 

Если наступать на сустав не больно, можно ли исключить суставную составляющую? 
Потому что ортопеды мои двигали сустав и говорили : да все у вас отлично что вы придумываете !!! А на мрт : капец.  
Я к тому что , он может вращаться отлично , наступать не больно. А на мрт отек . При таком раскладе же нельзя писать что : все в норме . 
Если разнятся снимки и ощущения , как должен поступать врач? Мой вот сказал : ну пока отек не пройдет мышцы его будут охранять и спазмироваться ( 
Он не прав?


----------



## Viktoria0502 (21 Апр 2016)

AIR написал(а):


> оподельдоком Бриорус (Эдас 402 )


А разоревающий эффект у него есть?Можно ли им пользоваться,если мышцы отечны и болят?


----------



## AIR (21 Апр 2016)

Viktoria0502 написал(а):


> А разоревающий эффект у него есть?Можно ли им пользоваться,если мышцы отечны и болят?


Да там греть то нечем... Беладонна, Бриония,  Рус токсикодендрон... и то в небольших количествах..


----------



## Georg_I (21 Апр 2016)

Анастасия19922 написал(а):


> Если разнятся снимки и ощущения...


про ощущения... Не всегда ощущения нас правильно информируют.
У меня в острый период неожиданно появилось ощущение, что больная нога длиннее здоровой, и это ощущение вызывало трудности при ходьбе по пересеченной местности (в тот период значительно хромал). Я прочитал, что при АНГБК может быть укорочение, а в 10% случаев удлинение больной ноги. Но умом прекрасно понимал, что за два месяца нога удлиниться ну никак не могла, что это какое-то расстройство чувствительности в ноге. Хотя мерить ноги все-таки пытался...
Неприятное ощущение исчезло так же неожиданно, как и появилось.


----------



## Анастасия19922 (22 Апр 2016)

Не выдержала боли пошла на массаж 
Массажист ( по моему единственный который очень хочет помочь ) 
Просто пальпируя : мы выяснили с ним что в диком спазме средняя ягодичная ,( я прослезилась от боли )/  боль в районе копчика и  Кпс . Большой вертел без боли но если руку чуть сместить назад к ягодице там тоже больно . 
В паху не больно пальпировать но при сидении : больно ! 

В итоге он не знает в чем дело . По его мыслям классического массажа : надо тупо разминать эту мышцу . 
Это и ясно . Только не ясно почему она в спазме . Что её туда вгоняет

Напишу как меня лечил мануальный терапевт . 
Манипуляции: 
1) на голове рука . Я стою он стоит и "слушает тело "
2) я лежу на спине он кладёт руку под кресцец. Лежу 3 минуты
3) на боку . Скрутка . Нога вниз с кушетки тело в противоположную от него сторону на выдохе
4) лежу на его пальцах которые под шеей
5) рука на животе , он сильно давит на диафрагму
6) ноги согнуты / я лежу на спине / он приводит ноги к плечам ( при это мне больно в суставе уже )

По моему полный бред . Где учатся эти мануалы ....

Провела тест на наклоны в бок . 
Влево наклонятся более трудно , тянет правую мышцу ( квадратная ? Косые мышцы ?)


----------



## Анастасия19922 (23 Апр 2016)

После массажа .
Утром : вроде почти не ноет мышца
Постояла , готовила . Опять вступило в поясницу слева и пошло по мышце гиперконус плюс приводящие тоже в гипертонусе. Стоять и сидеть на могу больше 15 минут

Даже при этом некрозе такого не было вначале .. Сейчас его нет , а нога болит . бред какой то
Может дело в КПС ? Только его снимок я и не делала

Если не трудно когда нибудь прокомментируете мои сообщения


----------



## Georg_I (23 Апр 2016)

Ссылка на видео вашего любимого кинезиолога о различии мануальной терапии, остеопатии, кинезиологии:






Непонятные для вас манипуляции мануального терапевта, скорее всего остеопатические приемы...

про мышечные спазмы.
У меня два предположения.
Первое. Раздражение костных рецепторов в головке бедра из-за отека, высокого костного давления и т.п., рефлекторно вызывает мышечные спазмы бедра и ягодиц. Когда нормализуется состояние костной ткани - уйдут мышечные спазмы.
Второе. Со школьной скамьи мы уже скрюченные, скукоженные  и кривые. Но этот мышечный дисбаланс, находится до поры до времени в состоянии условного равновесия. Сейчас стал обращать внимание на походку людей - тихий ужас, в т.ч. и у молодежи.
Из-за очага длительной сильной боли это относительное мышечное равновесие разрушается, и тут мы начинаем вкушать все прелести мышечного дискомфорта, пока организм не адаптируется, не выработаются новые рефлексы и т.п. В этом случае, скорее всего, только кинезиолог или мануальный терапевт нам в помощь.


----------



## Анастасия19922 (24 Апр 2016)

Georg_I написал(а):


> про мышечные спазмы.
> У меня два предположения.
> Первое. Раздражение костных рецепторов в головке бедра из-за отека, высокого костного давления и т.п., рефлекторно вызывает мышечные спазмы бедра и ягодиц. Когда нормализуется состояние костной ткани - уйдут мышечные спазмы.
> Второе. Со школьной скамьи мы уже скрюченные, скукоженные  и кривые. Но этот мышечный дисбаланс, находится до поры до времени в состоянии условного равновесия. Сейчас стал обращать внимание на походку людей - тихий ужас, в т.ч. и у молодежи.
> Из-за очага длительной сильной боли это относительное мышечное равновесие разрушается, и тут мы начинаем вкушать все прелести мышечного дискомфорта, пока организм не адаптируется, не выработаются новые рефлексы и т.п. В этом случае, скорее всего, только кинезиолог или мануальный терапевт нам в помощь.


Согласна . Но есть дни когда этого всего нет . Появляется при сидении и стоянии долгом ) короче надо разбираться


----------



## Анастасия19922 (24 Апр 2016)

кстати все мануальные терапевты у нас в самаре окончили Северо-Западный государственный медицинский университет имени И.И. Мечникова (г. Санкт-Петербург)  по специальности остеопатия.

зачем же себя называть ман.терапевтом ?

а еще - если проблема в суставе тогда смысл идти к мануальному терапевту... надо ждать от сустава динамики.. если идти этим путем


----------



## Анастасия19922 (25 Апр 2016)

МРТ ПОЯСНИЧНО_-КРЕСТЦОВЫЙ ОТДЕЛ ПОЗВОНОЧНИКА


На полученных МР сканах поясничный лордоз сглажен. Углы тел позвонков заострены. МР сигнал от тел позвонков не изменен. МР сигнал от м-п дисков неравномерно снижен на всем протяжении за счет дегидрации пульпозных ядер, дегенеративно-дистрофических изменений, неравномерно снижена и высота м.п дисков больше на уровне L5 S1.


На уровне l4-l 5  определяется циркулярная протрузия диска глубиной до 3.5 мм легко поддавливающая корешки спинно-мозговых нервов.

Позвоночный канал на этом уровне сужен до 17 мм в центральных отделах и в переднее-заднем направлении.


На уровне l5- s 1 определяется задняя грыжа м.п диска на широком основании с преобладанием медианной и поддавливающая корешки спинно-мозговых нервов, на фоне циркулярной протрузии м.п диска глубиной до 5.6 мм.

Позвоночный кнал на этом уровне сужен до 14 мм в центральных отделах и в переднее-заднем направлении.


Заключение: полисегментарный остеохондроз пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника. Задняя грыжа l5 s 1 /  протрузия l4 – l 5.


----------



## Анастасия19922 (27 Апр 2016)

У меня вопрос. завтра иду к очередному мануальному терапевту...
если он скажет- что все это от грыжи и начнет опять класть на лоб руки... что вот мне сказать ? попросить сделать мануально-мышечное тестирование?


----------



## AIR (27 Апр 2016)

Анастасия19922 написал(а):


> если он скажет- что все это от грыжи и начнет опять класть на лоб руки... что вот мне сказать ? попросить сделать мануально-мышечное тестирование?


Сказать, например, что на тренировке растянула мышцы бедра.. на фоне мышечно-тонической асимметрии пояснично-крестцового отдела. . .. Просто и близко к истине...


----------



## leo1980 (27 Апр 2016)

*Анастасия19922*, 
если еще не пользовались, то попробуйте foam roller

уменьшите кол-во походов к разным специалистам, т.к. сами сможете расслабить некоторые мышцы.


----------



## Georg_I (27 Апр 2016)

AIR написал(а):


> Сказать, например, что на тренировке растянула мышцы бедра.. на фоне мышечно-тонической асимметрии пояснично-крестцового отдела. . .. Просто и близко к истине...


Здравствуйте, доктор AIR, хотя я Ваш тайный поклонник , да и не автор темы, но все-таки разрешите возразить...
Растянула мышцы бедра на тренировке при  приседаниях, это привело к отеку костного мозга в головке бедра? - такая логика?


----------



## Анастасия19922 (27 Апр 2016)

Georg_I написал(а):


> Здравствуйте, доктор AIR, хотя я Ваш тайный поклонник , да и не автор темы, но все-таки разрешите возразить...
> Растянула мышцы бедра на тренировке при  приседаниях, это привело к отеку костного мозга в головке бедра? - такая логика?


Мне кажется главное сказать так , чтобы он не просто руку на крестец клал а понимал что надо работать с мышцами 

А то начинается: это грыжа ! Надо двигаться позвонки


----------



## AIR (27 Апр 2016)

Georg_I написал(а):


> Растянула мышцы бедра на тренировке при приседаниях, это привело к отеку костного мозга в головке бедра? - такая логика?


Я в качестве исходных данных сказал то,  что лежит на поверхности. ... А все остальное, в том числе и отёк костного мозга в головке бедра, выясняется при беседе, осмотре пациентки, разглядывании снимков и так далее.....  возможно даже при нескольких лечебно-диагностических сеансах.....


----------



## Georg_I (27 Апр 2016)

Доктор AIR, спасибо за пояснение. Я собственно почему вмешиваюсь в эту тему - та же беда...
Вот только не приседал, как Анастасия, мышц не растягивал, вел мирный гиподинамический образ жизни - начал прихрамывать, потом уже не мог ступать на ногу, итог - отек, МРТ признаки АНГБ, и та же "песня" с мышцами. По мере затихания процесса в головке, и мышцы "поют" уже не так  громко.
Первичный процесс, который запустил мышечные спазмы, все-таки произошел в головке.
Альтернативное объяснение можете предложить?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Апр 2016)

Georg_I написал(а):


> Доктор AIR, спасибо за пояснение. Я собственно почему вмешиваюсь в эту тему - та же беда...
> Вот только не приседал, как Анастасия, мышц не растягивал, вел мирный гиподинамический образ жизни - начал прихрамывать, потом уже не мог ступать на ногу, итог - отек, МРТ признаки АНГБ, и та же "песня" с мышцами. По мере затихания процесса в головке, и мышцы "поют" уже не так  громко.
> Первичный процесс, который запустил мышечные спазмы, все-таки произошел в головке.
> Альтернативное объяснение можете предложить?


Другой название Вашего диагноза - инфаркт кости.
Почитайте про тромбы. Причин - миллион.
Тут на форуме есть тема, где доктор Попов из Израиля, привел случай газовой гангрены на руке после лечения зуба.
Теперь переберите пару дней перед первой болью и подумайте о возможных причинах.


----------



## Georg_I (28 Апр 2016)

Доктор, за подсказку спасибо.
Давно уже думаю в этом направлении.
Не позволяет "расслабиться" вторая нога. Уже несколько месяцев мышечные симптомы такие же как и на больной, и в настоящий момент выражены даже сильнее. Но на МРТ никаких настораживающих признаков... То ли рефлекторно вторая нога подключилась, то ли не выявленная причина предыдущего инфаркта кости исподтишка подбирается ко второму суставу. Описаны случаи АНГБК именно для контралатерального сустава, когда клинические симптомы опережали изменения в головке.
Но как Вы верно заметили - причин может быть миллион...


----------



## AIR (28 Апр 2016)

Georg_I написал(а):


> Первичный процесс, который запустил мышечные спазмы, все-таки произошел в головке.
> Альтернативное объяснение можете предложить?


Да здесь простор для фантазии 


Georg_I написал(а):


> мышц не растягивал, вел мирный гиподинамический образ жизни - начал прихрамывать, потом уже не мог ступать на ногу, итог - отек, МРТ признаки АНГБ, и та же "песня" с мышцами


"Ключевое слово" - гиподинамия... Статическая нагрузка на мышцы пояснично-крестцового отдела. .. А симметричный гипертонус.. Напряжение и укорочение мышц-сухожилий -связок, крепящихся к бедренной кости рядом с суставом... Результат - фиксация сустава с ограничением подвижности и повышенной механической с травматизацией нагрузкой на сам сустав,   нарушением местной микроциркуляции и обмена, со всеми вытекающими.. и втекающими..


> Померезатихания процесса в головке, и мышцы "поют" уже не так громко.


А вдруг наоборот? или как минимум параллельно. .


----------



## Анастасия19922 (28 Апр 2016)

Сейчас пойду на прием .уже с иронией иду слушать

Все таки мне кажется сустав дает эти боли. Да вращается , да ноги в разных траекториях двигаются.. Но есть воспаление в головке сустава . Возможно у меня вот так оно проявляется : в виде тянущих болей под костью над суставом(

Итак : 
1) проверил влияние грыжи ( сидя , на кушетке . Сопротивление рукам его . Он давит на колено я вверх . И так каждую ногу. Потом тоже самое тока полулежа на Логте
2) скрутка ( хрустели позвонки)
3) тянул приводящие просто разводя ногу от середины к кушетке 

По его мнению : пошел дисбаланс мышц после голеностопа/ начались мышечные напряжения в пояснице и тазобедр/ из за неправильной походки разбудили грыжу / ну а потом сустав ) 
 По 1 приему сложно судить . Но вроде пытался он сам себе даже разъяснить что если было бы плохо в суставе, то после манипуляций и вообще не было бы дней без боли. 
Грыжа сказал явно влияет судя по тестам

Коваленко Сергей Валентинович . 
Может кто то его знает ?)

Про руки на голове и крестце сказал что думает все проще. И проблема маханического характера. 

Ну а само лечение 30 минут будет только в дальнейшем если запишусь . И оно стоит дороже . 

Пока не понимаю в правильном я направлении или нет . Но садится на корточки было проще после него; боли поутихли

сейчас также при ходьбе сводит приводящие. и болит сам сустав особенно если делать упражнение на сдавливание подушки приводящими мышцами..сразу локация- сустав.

поэтому если в июне на мрт также будет отек в суставе- может опять ходить на костылях.


----------



## Georg_I (1 Май 2016)

AIR написал(а):


> "Ключевое слово" - гиподинамия... Статическая нагрузка на мышцы пояснично-крестцового отдела. .. А симметричный гипертонус.. Напряжение и укорочение мышц-сухожилий -связок, крепящихся к бедренной кости рядом с суставом... Результат - фиксация сустава с ограничением подвижности и повышенной механической с травматизацией нагрузкой на сам сустав,   нарушением местной микроциркуляции и обмена, со всеми вытекающими.. и втекающими..


Стопроцентно мой случай .  Случай Анастасии, наверное, тоже укладывается в эту схему, только гипертонус не от гиподинамии, а от силовых упражнений...
Доктор AIR, но если в головке бедра все еще сохраняется некий патологический процесс - отек, диффузный остеосклероз, то импульсация от раздражения костных рецепторов будет в свою очередь рефлекторно вызывать напряжение в окружающих мышцах, несмотря на усилия по устранению мышечного дисбаланса, скажем, мануальными методами? Т.е., к имевшимся ранее причинам мышечного дисбаланса, теперь добавились дополнительные дестабилизирующие воздействия, до которых вроде как принципиально невозможно добраться.



Анастасия19922 написал(а):


> Пока не понимаю в правильном я направлении или нет


По вашим рассказам, у меня сложилось впечатление, что чем больше вы ходите по остеопатам, тем пессимистичнее становитесь... Меняйте направление . Остеопатия - не ваш путь.

Видео от Алексеева






статья про дисбаланс мышц
http://www.cyclosport.ru/node/119/backlinks?page=5,0


----------



## Zonda (2 Май 2016)

Приношу извещения за вторжение в чужую тему, но показалось интересным опыт применения эувт в сравнении с другими комплексными методиками лечения ангбк, а также результаты оценки болевого синдрома. Интересным также выглядит проведение процедуры под уз и рентген контролем (на поздних стадиях),  для прицеливания. Возможно в мед. учреждении развили данную методику и получены новые результаты.
П.с. Надеюсь модератор не сочтет эту ссылку за нарушение (т.к. Это прямая ссылка на статью (pdf), а не сторонний сайт)
http://cyberleninka.ru/article/n/ko...icheskogo-nekroza-golovki-bedrennoy-kosti.pdf


----------



## Анастасия19922 (2 Май 2016)

Zonda написал(а):


> Приношу извещения за вторжение в чужую тему, но показалось интересным опыт применения эувт в сравнении с другими комплексными методиками лечения ангбк, а также результаты оценки болевого синдрома. Интересным также выглядит проведение процедуры под уз и рентген контролем (на поздних стадиях),  для прицеливания. Возможно в мед. учреждении развили данную методику и получены новые результаты.
> П.с. Надеюсь модератор не сочтет эту ссылку за нарушение (т.к. Это прямая ссылка на статью (pdf), а не сторонний сайт)
> http://cyberleninka.ru/article/n/ko...icheskogo-nekroza-golovki-bedrennoy-kosti.pdf


да. есть такой метод.
но есть мнения что увт наоборот еще больше разрушает  костную структуру... читала много статей
2 метод- перфторан в сустав. это патент нии травмы Новосибирска
3 метод-костыли / бонвива/ остеогенон и альфа дэ три тэва


----------



## Анастасия19922 (2 Май 2016)

Georg_I написал(а):


> Доктор AIR, но если в головке бедра все еще сохраняется некий патологический процесс - отек, диффузный остеосклероз, то импульсация от раздражения костных рецепторов будет в свою очередь рефлекторно вызывать напряжение в окружающих мышцах, несмотря на усилия по устранению мышечного дисбаланса, скажем, мануальными методами? Т.е., к имевшимся ранее причинам мышечного дисбаланса, теперь добавились дополнительные дестабилизирующие воздействия, до которых вроде как принципиально невозможно добраться.



Да  именно это я и хотела спросить у врача


----------



## doc (3 Май 2016)

Georg_I написал(а):


> если в головке бедра все еще сохраняется некий патологический процесс - отек, диффузный остеосклероз, то импульсация от раздражения костных рецепторов будет в свою очередь рефлекторно вызывать напряжение в окружающих мышцах, несмотря на усилия по устранению мышечного дисбаланса, скажем, мануальными методами?


Проблема подобных умозрительных схем заключается в том, что костных рецепторов в природе не существует.


----------



## Анастасия19922 (3 Май 2016)

doc написал(а):


> Проблема подобных умозрительных схем заключается в том, что костных рецепторов в природе не существует.


почему тогда болит где сустав. спазм мышц? 
отек вызывает этот спазм?
ясно что однозначного ответа никто не даст.. но все таки исключить же можно хоть какую то составляющую..
хотя наверно и этого нельзя сделать


----------



## Georg_I (4 Май 2016)

doc написал(а):


> Проблема подобных умозрительных схем заключается в том, что костных рецепторов в природе не существует.



Может и не существуют, может я некорректно выразился... Не болело бы, не стал бы я doc, измышлять подобные умозрительные схемы... есть чем заняться...  

Приведу два примера из медицинских источников информации.

1. Монография проф. Соколова Е.Л. «Остеогенная вертеброневрология и внутрикостные блокады», выдержка из гл. 1.4.3. Инервация костной ткани, роль внутрикостных рецепторов в патогенезе хронических болевых синдромов в спине и шее - «Многие исследователи указывают на наличие прямой зависимости интенсивности болевого синдрома у пациентов с дегенеративно-дистрофическими заболеваниями тазобедренных и коленных суставов от величины внутрикостной гипертензии вследствие нарушения венозного дренажа и раздражения внутрикостных рецепторов (Макушин В.Д. с соавт., 2000; Arnoldi C.C., Lemperg P.K., Linderholm H., 1975).

2. «Под руководством профессора А.А Герасимова Уральской Государственной  Медицинской Академии велись научные поиски по разработке новых методик. Накопленные знания по физиологии позволили по новому взглянуть на кость. Оказалось, что во-первых , позвоночник и суставные боли в 98% случаях исходит из костной ткани в которой нарушено кровообращение. Нарушение кровообращения-это основная причина боли. Во-вторых, исследования показали, что кость хорошо иннервирована и «представителей» костных рецепторов в головном мозге больше, чем от кожных покровов и мышц. Таким образом раздражение костных рецепторов при лечении по эффективности в 20 раз выше, нежели при воздействии на точки акупунктуры при рефлексотерапии. Воздействием на костные рецепторы, мы снимаем спазм с сосудов и улучшаем микроциркуляцию.»


----------



## doc (4 Май 2016)

Бумага всё стерпит.
Если руководствоваться такими "исследованиями", то результат лечения выглядит крайне сомнительно.
Почитайте хотя бы это: http://massage.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7049
Там есть про болевые рецепторы.


----------



## Анастасия19922 (4 Май 2016)

doc написал(а):


> Бумага всё стерпит.
> Если руководствоваться такими "исследованиями", то результат лечения выглядит крайне сомнительно.
> Почитайте хотя бы это: http://massage.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7049
> Там есть про болевые рецепторы.


Если есть причина в отеке, и болит из за этого , то хоть какую мануальную терапию проводи , она не поможет я считаю , если причина конкретно в этом. То же самое как грыжа: если она большая и дает боль , да хоть что делай, пока ее не будет симптомы останутся .
И важно понять , что на самом деле дает боль.


----------



## Анастасия19922 (4 Май 2016)

Что дает боль при артрозах , некрозах? Причина же в капсуле сустава. Первоначально . Не в мышцах.


----------



## doc (4 Май 2016)

Анастасия19922 написал(а):


> И важно понять , что на самом деле дает боль.


Если это не известно до сих пор, то что же лечат с декабря прошлого года?
Диагнозы можно придумывать из головы сколько угодно, нет проблем. Но тогда о результатах лечения следует забыть.
Теоретические схемы, какими бы правдоподобными они не казались, в этом деле только вредят.
Врачи должны лечить конкретного пациента, а не подгонять лечебный процесс под свои теории.
Но сначала проводится объективное обследование и выясняется источник боли.


----------



## Анастасия19922 (4 Май 2016)

doc написал(а):


> Если это не известно до сих пор, то что же лечат с декабря прошлого года?
> Диагнозы можно придумывать из головы сколько угодно, нет проблем. Но тогда о результатах лечения следует забыть.
> Теоретические схемы, какими бы правдоподобными они не казались, в этом деле только вредят.
> Врачи должны лечить конкретного пациента, а не подгонять лечебный процесс под свои теории.
> Но сначала проводится объективное обследование и выясняется источник боли.



ну как что лечат... на мрт есть отличная динамика. 
по ощущениям динамика тоже есть. но не до конца. для кого то 2 % боли из 100 это норма. для меня это не норма. возможно я придираюсь и можно жить с этим. но мне это доставляет дискомфорт


----------



## Анастасия19922 (4 Май 2016)

естественно я обращусь к мануальным терапевтам др. города .но тут я просто рассуждаю , пока жду приёма.


----------



## Georg_I (4 Май 2016)

doc написал(а):


> Почитайте хотя бы это: http://massage.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7049
> Там есть про болевые рецепторы.




*doc*, спасибо за участие в теме и за ссылку на статью Жаркова, есть у меня его монография по остеохондрозу от 1994г., надо будет перечитать… боли хронические в позвоночнике наличествуют.

*Но, уважаемый doc!* Небольшое уточнение - нам, болящим, по большому счету все равно, есть ли в кости болевые рецепторы. Там полно других рецепторов – вот всех их и обзовем костными (внутрикостными) рецепторами. Окружающие бедренную кость ткани ведь не телепатически «ощущают» что в кости есть болезненный процесс, и в знак солидарности спазмируются, воспаляются и т.п. Логичнее предположить, что афферентный поток импульсации от раздраженных костных рецепторов рефлекторно вызывает эти неприятные последствия.

И вопрос лежит чисто в практическом плане. На что можно рассчитывать, надеяться, проводя манипуляции массажа, мануальной терапии и т.п. на мышцах ноги – на излечение или на временное улучшение симптоматики?
Провели, скажем, курс манульной, полегчало, через некоторое время опять все по новой, и так, пока кость не придет в норму или хирург не подправит.

P.S. doc, с форума по Вашей ссылке: «Болевая чувствительность кости включает в себя три вида боли:
 периостальная
трабекулярная
костномозговая(остеомедуллярная)»


----------



## Анастасия19922 (4 Май 2016)

Georg_I написал(а):


> *doc*, спасибо за участие в теме и за ссылку на статью Жаркова, есть у меня его монография по остеохондрозу от 1994г., надо будет перечитать… боли хронические в позвоночнике наличествуют.
> 
> *Но, уважаемый doc!* Небольшое уточнение - нам, болящим, по большому счету все равно, есть ли в кости болевые рецепторы. Там полно других рецепторов – вот всех их и обзовем костными (внутрикостными) рецепторами. Окружающие бедренную кость ткани ведь не телепатически «ощущают» что в кости есть болезненный процесс, и в знак солидарности спазмируются, воспаляются и т.п. Логичнее предположить, что афферентный поток импульсации от раздраженных костных рецепторов рефлекторно вызывает эти неприятные последствия.
> 
> ...


 абсолютно согласна с вами. хочется услышать мнение доктора


----------



## Анастасия19922 (7 Май 2016)

Вчера ничего не болело) только после сна ягодица . А потом весь день ничего))

Интересно все таки это грыжа или сустав так себя ведет
Заметьте что никакой терапевт мне не правил мышцы, не убирал спазм . Они сами уходят , триггеры сами уходят.
Вопрос : почему до этого везде пишут что без врача невозможно глубинные мышцы расслабить ? Вот мой пример


----------



## Georg_I (7 Май 2016)

Вряд ли кто-то придет и разложит нам все по полочкам.
Кажется, на этом форуме больше нет никого с таким заболеванием.
Необходимо ознакомиться с опытом других людей.
Ранее, вы говорили про группу АНГБК в контакте, не могли бы дать ссылку?
Чтобы глянуть, регистрироваться в контакте нужно?


----------



## Анастасия19922 (7 Май 2016)

Georg_I написал(а):


> Вряд ли кто-то придет и разложит нам все по полочкам.
> Кажется, на этом форуме больше нет никого с таким заболеванием.
> Необходимо ознакомиться с опытом других людей.
> Ранее, вы говорили про группу АНГБК в контакте, не могли бы дать ссылку?
> Чтобы глянуть, регистрироваться в контакте нужно?


да нужно 
https://vk.com/stopnekroz


----------



## Georg_I (7 Май 2016)

спасибо

первое впечатление, что в этой группе много женщин, а ведь болезнь поражает мужчин в восемь раз чаще.
но я еще не регистрировался, уже жалею, что раньше вашим советом не воспользовался.
ранее вы писали, что у вас 10(!) знакомых с этим диагнозом, из них 5 бегают на лыжах - как им это удалось?


----------



## Анастасия19922 (7 Май 2016)

Georg_I написал(а):


> первое впечатление, что в этой группе много женщин, а ведь болезнь поражает мужчин в восемь раз чаще.
> но я еще не регистрировался, уже жалею, что раньше вашим советом не воспользовался.
> ранее вы писали, что у вас 10(!) знакомых с этим диагнозом, из них 5 бегают на лыжах - как им это удалось?


все истории в этой группе))
ну и при личной переписке люди делились этой радостью))

там есть человек ..он вытащил себя сам. сам перечитал сотню трудов по остеопатии/ массажу/ кинезиологии/ практикам с телом.. на тренажерах ПравИло для растяжки... и сам год занимался.. про него потом в газетах писали и врачи недоумевали ..вот такое изучение проблемы глубокое было. что он сам сейчас не имя мед образования  знает больше чем врачи


----------



## Georg_I (7 Май 2016)

я когда начал самостоятельный поиск в Сети, наткнулся на тренажер ПравИло, впечатлился, собираюсь летом на даче соорудить.
тренажеры у Блюма тоже крепко впечатлили, но он методику не раскрывает, а цены у него космические...
предполагаю, что доктор AIR в курсе как справляться с подобными проблемами...

*Анастасия19922*, про вибрационную гимнастику можете что то сказать...
на виброплатформе не занимались?


----------



## Анастасия19922 (7 Май 2016)

Georg_I написал(а):


> я когда начал самостоятельный поиск в Сети, наткнулся на тренажер ПравИло, впечатлился, собираюсь летом на даче соорудить.
> тренажеры у Блюма тоже крепко впечатлили, но он методику не раскрывает, а цены у него космические...
> предполагаю, что доктор AIR в курсе как справляться с подобными проблемами...
> 
> ...


нет. важнейшую роль сыграли костыли благо мозгов хватило не слушать тех кто отговаривал)


----------



## Georg_I (7 Май 2016)

впечатлениями от занятий на экзарте можете поделиться?


----------



## Анастасия19922 (7 Май 2016)

Georg_I написал(а):


> впечатлениями от занятий на экзарте можете поделиться?


Здорово очень ) 
Прокачивает глубокие мышцы , нет нагрузки на суставы))


----------



## Georg_I (11 Май 2016)

*Анастасия19922*, вы прогрессивный пациент, практически испытали все инновационные методы…



Анастасия19922 написал(а):


> Прокачивает глубокие мышцы



По экзарте два вопроса.
1. Так понимаю, мышечные спазмы этой методой устранить не получилось?
2. Что значит «прокачивает» глубокие мышцы?


----------



## Анастасия19922 (12 Май 2016)

Georg_I написал(а):


> *Анастасия19922*, вы прогрессивный пациент, практически испытали все инновационные методы…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Значит что задействованы глубокие мышцы. Не только большие поверхностные. 
На экзарты большой прилив крови за счет сложности упражнений) спазмы то уходят то приходят ) экзарта не влияет на это. Это лишь инструмент для безопасной тренировки


----------



## Georg_I (12 Май 2016)

Анастасия19922 написал(а):


> Это лишь инструмент для безопасной тренировки



А в чем идея? Что получаем на выходе в результате такой тренировки?
Вы на большой экзарте тренировались?


----------



## Анастасия19922 (12 Май 2016)

Georg_I написал(а):


> А в чем идея? Что получаем на выходе в результате такой тренировки?
> Вы на большой экзарте тренировались?


Кинезиотерапевтическая технология «Экзарта» использует принцип Нейромышечной активации
Сущность методики заключается в активации системы глубоких (стабилизирующих) мышц, обеспечивающих стабилизацию крупных суставов и позвоночника, с последующей коактивацией поверхностных (двигательных) мышц, добиваясь формирования кинематически верного движения, следствием чего является восстановление оптимального двигательного стереотипа.



честно говоря я не знаю что на выходе.. просто тренировка хорошая и безопасная. хорошие отзывы есть.


----------



## Georg_I (12 Май 2016)

Анастасия19922 написал(а):


> ... просто тренировка хорошая и безопасная. хорошие отзывы есть.



Глаза уже разбегаются от обилия новых и экзотических методов. 
Похоже, раньше надо было в этом разбираться, пока петух не клюнул...
Как у вас дела в настоящее время?


----------



## Анастасия19922 (13 Май 2016)

Georg_I написал(а):


> Глаза уже разбегаются от обилия новых и экзотических методов.
> Похоже, раньше надо было в этом разбираться, пока петух не клюнул...
> Как у вас дела в настоящее время?


Пока электрофорез делала не болело)) щас чуть чуть ноет ягодица .


----------



## Georg_I (13 Май 2016)

Анастасия19922 написал(а):


> Пока электрофорез делала



На какую область, какое лекарство вводили?


----------



## Анастасия19922 (13 Май 2016)

Georg_I написал(а):


> На какую область, какое лекарство вводили?


поясница ) карипазим


----------



## Georg_I (14 Май 2016)

Анастасия19922 написал(а):


> поясница )



Забыл, что вы на два фронта воюете.
Какие новости со второго фронта, мышцы ног как укрепляете?


----------



## Анастасия19922 (14 Май 2016)

Georg_I написал(а):


> Забыл, что вы на два фронта воюете.
> Какие новости со второго фронта, мышцы ног как укрепляете?


Я как то расслабилась .. Лфк делаю просто .. 
При долгом стоянии левая часть поясницы и ягодица дико ноют. Не понимаю опять это грыжа или сустав


----------



## Georg_I (14 Май 2016)

Анастасия19922 написал(а):


> Не понимаю опять это грыжа или сустав



Уточню, не сустав - кость, головка бедренной. АНГБК - заболевание не сустава, инфаркт кости, как нам писал Доктор Ступин.
Я уже много почерпнул на форумах информации от пострадавших как проявляется это заболевание, скорее всего это у вас последствия отека головки.



Анастасия19922 написал(а):


> Лфк делаю просто ..



Где бы взять эту самую ЛФК... для лечения последствий именно АНГБК. Нет такой.
На одном из форумов трое мужчин несколько лет спорили на эту тему.
Один лечился по Гитту, второй по Евдокименко (оба с очным посещением мэтров), третий, как он говорил в шутку, ничего не надо, делай что хочешь - хоть с Кришной общайся...
Второй в этом году уже сошел с дистанции на операционный стол, хотя только у Евдокименко есть спец упражнения для АНГБК.
Вся надежда на "Кришну" ...


----------



## Анастасия19922 (15 Май 2016)

Georg_I написал(а):


> Уточню, не сустав - кость, головка бедренной. АНГБК - заболевание не сустава, инфаркт кости, как нам писал Доктор Ступин.
> Я уже много почерпнул на форумах информации от пострадавших как проявляется это заболевание, скорее всего это у вас последствия отека головки.
> 
> 
> ...


А я думаю что это грыжа .. Потому что некроз его ничем не убрать .. Но по мрт он ушел. А грыжа нет , следовательно она и дает боли .. Наверно


----------



## Анастасия19922 (16 Май 2016)

Врачи.
Какие условия должны быть созданы для грыжи чтобы она уменьшилась ? Никаких? Это не реально?


----------



## Zonda (16 Май 2016)

Здравствуйте. Я не врач, но на форуме есть замечательная тема: https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/7681/page-7#post-275193
Условия тоже есть на форуме; не тягать тяжести и не заниматься проф спортом - свежая грыжа лизируеться (усыхает) самостоятельно, до полугода-года. Стары грыжи усыхают но медленнее- все зависит от иммунных процессов в организме человека.
П.с. Кстати недолго изучая этот форум, можно с уверенностью предположить что все-же боль в пояснице не является грыжевой природы - нервы которые выходят из спинномозговых каналов инервируют свершенно другие мышцы (ноги), но никак не поясницу, ягодицу, вообще это азы неврологии), если нет соответствующей корешковой симптоматики о грыже лучше не думать)


----------



## Анастасия19922 (16 Май 2016)

Zonda написал(а):


> Здравствуйте. Я не врач, но на форуме есть замечательная тема: https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/7681/page-7#post-275193
> Условия тоже есть на форуме; не тягать тяжести и не заниматься проф спортом - свежая грыжа лизируеться (усыхает) самостоятельно, до полугода-года. Стары грыжи усыхают но медленнее- все зависит от иммунных процессов в организме человека.
> П.с. Кстати недолго изучая этот форум, можно с уверенностью предположить что все-же боль в пояснице не является грыжевой природы - нервы которые выходят из спинномозговых каналов инервируют свершенно другие мышцы (ноги), но никак не поясницу, ягодицу, вообще это азы неврологии), если нет соответствующей корешковой симптоматики о грыже лучше не думать)


Да это понятно что скорее всего не грыжа дает боли а может смещение или хондроз самих суставов позвонков. 
Но слуша Антона Алексеева, боли как в ягодице может давать корешковый синдром , нестабильность кпс и синдром грушевидной . 
Осталось как то решить эти проблемы. 
Но и исключить последствия отека головки бедра. 
Вопрос еще один: почему то есть боль то нет... Значит что то ее провоцирует а потом нет


----------



## Zonda (16 Май 2016)

Анастасия19922 написал(а):


> боли как в ягодице может давать корешковый синдром , нестабильность кпс и синдром грушевидной .


Как-то все в кучу. Корешковый синдром сопровождается не только болью в ягодице, там яркая клиника, синдром грушевидной мышцы - таже симптоматоматика, только другой уровень поражения нерва.
Нестабильность - видно на функциональных снимках.
Другие основные причины неспицифический  болей нижней части спины - мышечно-тонические, и проблемы с межпозвонковыми суставами - как лечить хорошо расписывает свой опыт leo1980


Анастасия19922 написал(а):


> Осталось как то решить эти проблемы.
> Но и исключить последствия отека головки бедра.


Основная ваша проблема, что неспицифическая боль в спине лечиться физической активностью (причём видел исследования по лфк, которая показало что независимо от методики, хоть супер дорогая, хоть обычная - эффективность у них в рамках стат. погрешности), главное соблюдать ортопедический режим, занятия должны быть регулярными, и ещё соблюдать рекомендации Воз по активному поведению (типо ходьбы в день по 10 тыс шагов и тд),а с учётом рекомендаций по разгрузке поражённого тбс, как я понимаю это маловыполнимо.
Кстати упомянутый вами Алексеев так и лечит - убирает мфс показывает как ходить и вперёд и с песней все две недели лечения...


----------



## Анастасия19922 (16 Май 2016)

Zonda написал(а):


> Как-то все в кучу. Корешковый синдром сопровождается не только болью в ягодице, там яркая клиника, синдром грушевидной мышцы - таже симптоматоматика, только другой уровень поражения нерва.
> Нестабильность - видно на функциональных снимках.
> Другие основные причины неспицифический  болей нижней части спины - мышечно-тонические, и проблемы с межпозвонковыми суставами - как лечить хорошо расписывает свой опыт leo1980
> 
> ...


В кучу потому что до сих пор мне никто из 10 врачей не установил причину . Боли в мышце вызывают эти три причины . Алексееву я и доверяю.

Ну снимков кпс у меня нет только ))

Тесты показали что влияние грыжи имеется ..
Но боли мышечного характера. Или грушевидка или малая ягодичная. 
Тут без врача я не смогу понять сама.

Есть ломота и скованность поясницы при сгибании тела к полу

Опять же исключить хоть что то.. Никто не может . Есть же тупо методы исключения . Те же блокады . Просто проверить оно или нет.( именно проверить /не лечить ими) Это я камень в огород нашим самарским ортопедам бросаю


----------



## leo1980 (16 Май 2016)

Анастасия19922 написал(а):


> Опять же исключить хоть что то.. Никто не может . Есть же тупо методы исключения . Те же блокады . Просто проверить оно или нет.( именно проверить /не лечить ими) Это я камень в огород нашим самарским ортопедам бросаю



ооооооооо как мне это знакомо.
всем на наши проблему глубоко без разницы в своей массе, вы очередная не более.

читайте разбирайтесь и помогайте врачам.


----------



## Анастасия19922 (16 Май 2016)

leo1980 написал(а):


> ооооооооо как мне это знакомо.
> всем на наши проблему глубоко без разницы в своей массе, вы очередная не более.
> 
> читайте разбирайтесь и помогайте врачам.


Я не хочу больше разбираться . Как врач уже . Надоело. 
Жду короче приема врача и нормального тестирования в июне а там как пойдет

Да не то чтобы пофигу.
У меня ситуация что вроде врачи хотят помочь а мозгов нет у них чтоб метод предложить

Или не обладают умениями 
Зато все в реестрах состоят 
Один был нормальный Лосев, глав врач клиник но он умер недавно
Хз вообще как будет с ортопедией у нас

А у многих объяснения такие :
1. Это из за брекетов
2. Это из за сустава тбс
3. Это из за грыжи 
4. Это из за всего вместе

И разбираться никто не хочет .
Единственное могу сказать что болей не было при электрофорезе. 
Хоть это может что то прояснить?

Мошт увт пройти еще ..


----------



## leo1980 (16 Май 2016)

*Анастасия19922*,
я вас понимаю на все 100%, мне год назад все твердили что мой сколиоз это ерунда, прошел год, легче не стало, теперь сколиоз. Аж смешно.

Как решить симптомы я знаю тут технологий хватает, а найти проблему тут сложнее по сути догадки и масса версий.

Я только одно не пойму, если я плохо работал, а было и такое, так получал и выговоры, и сидел ночами исправлял ошибку.

А тут полный пофигизм, что хоть один врач которому Вы давали идею или задавали вопрос, вечером дома или в течении рабочего дня достал книжку и почитал, как Вы думаете было такое???

У меня сейчас 3 встречи с врачами, я распечатал главу с одной книжки, и буду спрашивать/говорить по ней, в итоге им и оставлю, может прочтут и мне глубоко без разницы что они будут думать о мне, т.к. хоть начнут думать, а не выдавать - "у вас нет ортопед. проблем идите к ....", а там услышу "а зачем Вы к нам пришли идите к ортопеду".

Конечно помощь хотят, отчасти и помогают, но целостности картинки у них нет.


----------



## Анастасия19922 (16 Май 2016)

Согласна. Я также распечатавала по поводу некроза , давала им . Меня не послали просто высказали мнение что в моем случае все сделаем как можем . И впринципе много действительно назначили хорошего! Но конечно платно и конечно после моей встречи с глав врачом

Но: костыли , я сама посоветовали мне назначить . Конечно потом они при писали себе улучшение на мрт , но если б не мое настойчивое желание , они бы не назначили их наверно

По наблюдениям : становится лучше когда есть прилив крови . Массаж, еда , алкоголь - после этого боль уходит почти вся. 
Опять , какой вывод можно сделать


----------



## Zonda (16 Май 2016)

Анастасия19922 написал(а):


> Хоть это может что то прояснить?


Если это электрофорез с карипазимом - то считайте эффект плацебо, говорит что вы ему подвержены)


Анастасия19922 написал(а):


> Массаж, еда , алкоголь - после этого боль уходит почти вся.
> Опять , какой вывод можно сделать


Миофасциальный синдром.


----------



## Анастасия19922 (16 Май 2016)

Zonda написал(а):


> Если это электрофорез с карипазимом - то считайте эффект плацебо, говорит что вы ему подвержены)
> 
> Миофасциальный синдром.


Понятно что плацебо) но может и просто сам ток воздействовал . Мне не важно было папаин это или димексид. Просто в холодильнике лежал папаин его и взяла )) 

Про синдром да. Работать надо с ним (


----------



## Анастасия19922 (18 Май 2016)

если по мрт грыжа легко поддавливает корешки- обязательно что человек это чувствует??


----------



## Georg_I (18 Май 2016)

Zonda написал(а):


> Кстати упомянутый вами Алексеев так и лечит - убирает мфс показывает как ходить и вперёд и с песней все две недели лечения...



*Zonda*, могли бы вы поподробнее рассказать об этом...
Все лечение - это правильная ходьба две недели?


----------



## Анастасия19922 (19 Май 2016)

Georg_I написал(а):


> *Zonda*, могли бы вы поподробнее рассказать об этом...
> Все лечение - это правильная ходьба две недели?


да не может такого быть. я лично общалась с пациентами. он четко работает со всеми мышцами. там программа целая и упражнения дает :
1.часть – лечение мышц и фасций

2.часть – лечение позвоночника и суставов

3.индивидуальный подбор и обучение упражнениям

-динамическое переобучение, измененение двигательного стереотипа

-обучение правильной ходьбе

-восстановление функций миофасциальных цепей

-устранение дисфункций диафрагмы

-устранение компресии черепных нервов

-нейродинамика

-пострецепрокная нейрофасилитация (ПНФ)

-рефлексотерапия с кинезиологической диагностикой

-тейпирование


----------



## Georg_I (19 Май 2016)

Анастасия19922 написал(а):


> там программа целая



*Анастасия19922*, убили последнюю надежду  - к Антонову не поеду.
Программа, которую вы расписали, это года так на два... в Чебоксарах или в его окрестностях жить придется...
Две недельки под наблюдением кинезиолога правильно походить - это еще куда не шло... 
А "пострецепрокная нейрофасилитация (ПНФ)" наводит на меня тихий ужас...


----------



## Анастасия19922 (19 Май 2016)

Georg_I написал(а):


> *Анастасия19922*, убили последнюю надежду  - к Антонову не поеду.
> Программа, которую вы расписали, это года так на два... в Чебоксарах или в его окрестностях жить придется...
> Две недельки под наблюдением кинезиолога правильно походить - это еще куда не шло...
> А "пострецепрокная нейрофасилитация (ПНФ)" наводит на меня тихий ужас...


 да ладно. для меня это не ужас а правильный подход.
может и много всего может и заумно может и половину этого не делают..но в самаре нет мануальщиков. а ближайших город где живет такой- чебоксары.. если поеду- доложу что да как


----------



## Zonda (19 Май 2016)

Georg_I написал(а):


> *Zonda*, могли бы вы поподробнее рассказать об этом...
> Все лечение - это правильная ходьба две недели?


1.


Zonda написал(а):


> убирает мфс


2.


Zonda написал(а):


> показывает как ходить и вперёд и с песней все две недели лечения...


правильная ходьба и двигательный стереотип + упражнения является базой для регресса будущих проявлений МФС ( после его лечения), только я ошибся не две недели, а 10 дней, что очень мало, т.к. физиологами было установлено, что для формирования привычки необходимо минимум 21 день, поэтому научить правильно ходить за 10 дней, к сожалению, не реально. Также и по упражнениям.


----------



## Georg_I (19 Май 2016)

Zonda написал(а):


> только я ошибся не две недели, а 10 дней



Это вы про лечение у Алексеева? Побольше о нем расскажите, пожалуйста...

Что касается правильного стереотипа ходьбы, то ведь главное понять, каков он, правильный, а уж сколько времени уйдет, столько и уйдет. Походка сильно изменилась, актуальная для меня тема...


----------



## Zonda (19 Май 2016)

Georg_I написал(а):


> главное понять, каков он, правильный, а уж сколько времени уйдет, столько и уйдет. Походка сильно изменилась, актуальная для меня тема...


Понять не так просто, мышечные сокращения со стороны не видны, биомеханика шага тоже не простая, если уже есть порочный стереотип, нужен профессионал, который-бы корректировал. Также и с упражнениями, вам кажется, что делаете все правильно, а потом получаете по шее, за то что все не так)), ну или обострение получаете т.к. делали не так.
Но если честно все индивидуально.



Georg_I написал(а):


> Побольше о нем расскажите, пожалуйста...


а все есть в роликах, не больше не меньше. Если вам больше информации нужно или личная жизнь Алексеева интересна подключитесь к его перескопу.

Но то что комплекс хороший, спорить не буду, пожалуй у блюма только лучше и/или у сбр ну у них и риск осложнений повыше, как по мне ну и дороже на порядок.


----------



## Georg_I (19 Май 2016)

*Zonda*, личной жизнью Алексеева не интересуюсь ... вопрос был о методе лечения.
Ролики его видел, практически каждый день получаю по подписке.
Что-то в его методе напрягает, пока не пойму... 
То, что есть на видео о методе Блюма - крайне интересно, но и цена... 
СБР производят неприятное впечатление самопальной полуподпольной конторы... 
Это я так, в порядке обмена мнениями.


----------



## Анастасия19922 (19 Май 2016)

знакомая моих родственников была у него. с грыжей. в полном восторге)) приехла вся скрюченная . уехала нормальная без таблеток. в ремиссии год уже


----------



## Georg_I (4 Июл 2016)

*Анастасия19922*, добрый день.
Куда пропали, как самочувствие, состоялась ли поездка в Чебоксары?


----------



## Анастасия19922 (10 Июл 2016)

Georg_I написал(а):


> *Анастасия19922*, добрый день.
> Куда пропали, как самочувствие, состоялась ли поездка в Чебоксары?


добрый день) все тьфу тьфу тьфу) пока не поехала.


----------



## Серега1986 (7 Сен 2018)

Анастасия,здравствуйте!Как сейчас вы себя чувствуете,у меня аналогичная проблема.


----------

